# Die Coolste frau in Azeroth



## .:Vodoo:. (24. März 2008)

Ich will mal von euch wissen welche der bekanntesten Weiblichen Personen in Azeroth am Coolsten ist. (ich hab  extra die englischen namen genommen weil die viel besser klingen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Jaina Proudmoore ist eine der Mächtigsten Magiern in Azeroth und ist jetzt herscherin über Theramore
Sie hat ihren eigenen Vater verarten, weil er die Orcs vernichten wollte aber ihr freundschaft packt mit Thrall war ihr wichtiger.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sylvanas Windrunner hat sich geschworen Arthas zu jagen, weil sie sich rächen will was er ihr und den andern Hochelfen angetan hat. Jetzt ist sie die Herscherin über die Verlassen in Unterstadt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maiev Shadowsong war die Behüterin von Illlidans Gefängnis. In der Scherben Welt konnte sie Illidan wieder einfangen doch dank Illidans  neuen verbündeten die Blutelfen und seinen Nagas wurde Illidan wieder frei und hat nun Maiev eingespert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tyrande Wisperwind entdeckte vor kurzem Malfurions Leblosen Körper. Irgendwie war Malfurions Traumgestalt von seinem Körper getrennt worden und deshalb macht sie sich große sorgen. Als Herrscherin der Nachtelfen verbringt Tyrande ihre meiste Zeit in Darnassus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lady Vashj ist eine treue dienerin von Illidan und ist sehr gefürchtet in den Zangarmarschen. Sie herscht über ihre Naga vom Echsenkessel aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (24. März 2008)

Wieviele Umfragen willst du eigentlich noch starten?


----------



## ExoHunter (24. März 2008)

Das sind ja eher Lust-Bilder als einfache Darstellungen von den Charakteren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (24. März 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Das sind ja eher Lust-Bilder als einfache Darstellungen von den Charakteren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mhhh joa hab noch mehr aber waren halt die besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweetpain (24. März 2008)

Manno, gibt es nicht so hübsche Männer irgendwo in WoW? :/


----------



## Kahadan (24. März 2008)

Ganz klar: beides Tyrande ;-)

allein der Nachtelfen-Bonus macht sie klar zur sexiest woman in azeroth (maiev ist zwar auch eine elfe, aber die schaut immer so böse drein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

und was die stärke angeht, so kann ich nur die warcraft3 helden im vergleich sehen, und auch da liegt tyrande für mich weit vorn


----------



## Panasori (24. März 2008)

ich persönlich finde die prinzessin aus maraudon sehr sehr sexy xDD


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (24. März 2008)

Sweetpain schrieb:


> Manno, gibt es nicht so hübsche Männer irgendwo in WoW? :/


also wen du ein hexenmeister bist hast du doch ganse zeit was schönes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noctem85 (24. März 2008)

da fehlen aber einige.... wo is onyxia zb? Oo


----------



## Smoleface (24. März 2008)

irgendwie aber beides Sylvannas :/


----------



## EnCeLiS (24. März 2008)

Beides   Sylvanas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allein schon ihre Stimme is einfach nur nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweetpain (24. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> also wen du ein hexenmeister bist hast du doch ganse zeit was schönes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bin aber leider keine Hexerin ^^


----------



## heavy-metal (24. März 2008)

wieso tust du eigendlich zu jeder umfrage die du fast täglich startest immer bilder dranhängen?? ich finde es is ein mus wc3 vor wow gespielt zu haben^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. März 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde die prinzessin aus maraudon sehr sehr sexy xDD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McMo007 (24. März 2008)

Hat das nen grund warum 3/5 mit gespreizten beinen dastehn/sitzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bitte keine perversen vorstellungen über irreale kreaturen O.o


----------



## Assul (24. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> also wen du ein hexenmeister bist hast du doch ganse zeit was schönes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Süß ^^
Aber ganz klar ist Daisy die Sexyste von allen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahadan (24. März 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde die prinzessin aus maraudon sehr sehr sexy xDD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (24. März 2008)

würde auf beides sylvanas typen auch wenn tyrande auch ganz heiß äh nett ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darklight90 (24. März 2008)

also ist euch auf gefallen das des 4 elfen gegen 1 menschen sind vashj war auch mal eine


----------



## Technocrat (24. März 2008)

Wie immer hast Du die negative Antwort vergessen. Deine Umfargen sind somit stets voll fürn A****. Hör' bitte damit auf.


----------



## WarriParanoia (24. März 2008)

Assul schrieb:


> Hot ^^
> Aber ganz klar ist Daisy die Sexyste von allen
> 
> 
> ...



Joar daisy Duke ftw!!! ;-) ^^


----------



## Mardoo (24. März 2008)

jaina stärkste, sylvanas die geilste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozenundead (24. März 2008)

Stärkste meiner meinung nach Sylvanas.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber sexiest meiner meinung nach Jaina.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaize (24. März 2008)

also ich persönlich vermisse da welche... hm XDDDDDDD
ne also jaina ftw!

warum werden elfen immer nur so sexistisch dargestellt, gibs haufenweise pics von....wenn es elfen im echten leben geben würde... gäbs nur anstatt playboy ... playelf oder so ZOMG XD


----------



## Monolith (24. März 2008)

Manche Pixelgesichter in WoW sind schon verdammt sexy, jo!

Gehts noch? Um solch eine Umfrage zu erstellen braucht es schon ein wenig Realitätsverlust..


----------



## BaLR0g (24. März 2008)

> Wie immer hast Du die negative Antwort vergessen. Deine Umfargen sind somit stets voll fürn A****. Hör' bitte damit auf.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!
Außerdem ist die Rechtschreibung wie bei all deinen Umfragen (die nebenbei total öde sind) wiedermal miserabel.

Hier 2 Links die dir weiterhelfen könnten:

http://www.duden.de/
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kreativit%C3%A4t


----------



## Assul (24. März 2008)

Monolith schrieb:


> Manche Pixelgesichter in WoW sind schon verdammt sexy, jo!
> 
> Gehts noch? Um solch eine Umfrage zu erstellen, braucht es schon ein wenig Realitätsverlust..



Frau, ist halt Frau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ja habe kein Leben ich sitze jeden Tag vorm PC hab kein Freundin...blubb watever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2008)

also ich muss nochmal klugscheißen Vashj war eine Dienerin von Azhsara der Herrscherin der Nachtelfen die durch böse Mächte blablabla .. die Welt auseinerandergerissen hat (jetzt östliche Königreiche und Kalimndor) und somit den Mahlstrom geschaffen hat (was meiner meinung nach auch mal ein Addon wird)
Und sie hats aber nicht mehr rechtzeit aus dem schloss geschaft das unterging und wurde sozusagen ersäuft aber durch die große Macht der Quelle der Ewigkeit blalblabla wurde sie zu einer Naga.

und ich finde das Sylvanas  alleine durch ihre Geschichte sehr stark ist aber sexyier ist eindeutig tyrande  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   auch wenn sie in den bücher schon ganz schön einstecken muss


----------



## Seryma (24. März 2008)

ich find die Bilder ehrlich gesagt Sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. März 2008)

McMo007 schrieb:


> Hat das nen grund warum 3/5 mit gespreizten beinen dastehn/sitzen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Gespreizte Beine sind "pervers"?

Entweder bist sehr katholisch oder du weisst nicht was das Wort bedeutet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (24. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> also wen du ein hexenmeister bist hast du doch ganse zeit was schönes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ich find Bild ürgendwie toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal ne frage wo hast du die Bilder den alle her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahadan (24. März 2008)

Hört doch mal auf den TE ständig anzuflamen...wenn ihr seine Threads und Umfragen doof, langweilig, unnötig etc. pp. findet, dann klickt euch halt nicht in den thread rein....

@TE: achja mich würds auch interressieren wo du die Bilder her hast, bin WoW-FanArt fan ^^


----------



## Shaure (24. März 2008)

> Hat das nen grund warum 3/5 mit gespreizten beinen dastehn/sitzen? wink.gif
> bitte keine perversen vorstellungen über irreale kreaturen O.o



wenn vashj beine hätte, wärens 4/5


----------



## Flywa (24. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Find ich auch cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (24. März 2008)

Shaure schrieb:


> wenn vashj beine hätte, wärens 4/5



jap da hast du recht^^


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (24. März 2008)

Flywa schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Uih nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (25. März 2008)

die bilder haben was nuttiges
muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein
wobei das erste noch ganz nett aussieht


----------



## Liljana (25. März 2008)

sry aber wer Vashj sexy findet sollte sich Gedanken machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Von denen, die zur Auswahl stehen natürlich Sylvanas.

Aber, was ist denn mit Hochinquisitorin Weißsträhne?
Das wär meine favorisierte Person in Sachen 'sexy'.
Die Bilder lasse ich mal aus. Aber, wie kann man
bei solchen Bildern (wie sie in Start-Post des TE's vorhanden sind),
Begriffe wie "nuttig" oder gar 'pervers' einwerfen?!
Wenn ihr das pervers nennt, seid ihr euch wohl
nicht über die Bedeutung des Wortes im Klaren...


----------



## Shadowelve (25. März 2008)

Nice Pics, obwohl schon sehr verdächtig dass Tyrande und Sylvanas kaum was anhaben und breitbeinig da sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stärkste Frau hab ich Tyrande gewählt, obwohl Jaina meiner Meinung nach auch eine sehr starke Frau ist. Most sexy hab ich Sylvanas gewählt, obwohl es auch in dieser Kategorie knapp wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (25. März 2008)

Das ist Körperkunst, pervers fände ich es wenn die sich nebenbei mal einen Fingern würden oder so (Was aber im realen Leben doch eigentlich auch nicht pervers ist oder? O,o)

Naja, das Tyrandes Schlüpper durchsichtig ist kommentiere ich mal nicht xD

Stärkste: Sylvanas
Sexiest: Jaina


----------



## Vipera (25. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Das ist Körperkunst, pervers fände ich es wenn die sich nebenbei mal einen Fingern würden oder so (Was aber im realen Leben doch eigentlich auch nicht pervers ist oder? O,o)
> 
> Naja, das Tyrandes Schlüpper durchsichtig ist kommentiere ich mal nicht xD
> 
> ...



Naja hat was, ist mir bevor du es angesprochen hast überhaupt nicht aufgefallen :-) Was ich mich jedoch frage - Sag mal wo schaust du hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anderes Thema - Fräulein Maiev sollte dringend an ihren Füssen arbeiten... Weiss ja nicht aber ich denke nicht das Männer drauf stehen würden wenn Frauen Fussnägel hätten wie Finger...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetings
Vip


----------



## Ähmm (25. März 2008)

Du hast Lady Kael´Thas Sunstrider vergessen!


----------



## Foertel (25. März 2008)

Ich bin ein Mann, was erwartest du denn wo ich bei solchen Bildern hinschaue?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ähmm: xD


----------



## EliteOrk (25. März 2008)

Ich steh auf die Vashi^^


----------



## Blah (25. März 2008)

Hab die Bilder gar nicht gesehen und schon vorher abgestimmt.

Schönste: Tyrande

Stärkste: Maiev


----------



## Pryrates von Gul'dan (25. März 2008)

Also wenn ich es nicht hundertprozentig besser wüßte würde ich sagen das Tyrandes Bild hart an der Pronografie vorbeischrammt. wer immer dieses Bild gezeichnet hat muss eine recht merkwürdige einstellung zu WoW haben, die man dann durchaus als "pervers" bezeichnen könnte. Und außerdem hab ihr eine ganz klar vergessen: KAJA!!! Unsere Herzallerliebste Knuddelkuh aus OG. Ihres Zeichens Schießeisen verkäuferin und mittlerweile sicher 375 Rüstmacherin und Multimillonärin durch die ganzen Reperaturen und Besitzerin der größten Menge Lootmüll den man sich vorstellen kann. Im gegensatz zu der allianz wo ich bisher keinen so Strategisch "günstigen" NPC hab stehen sehen. Dazu kommt das sie die sexyste Stimme hat die ich bisdato in diesem Spiel gehört hab.


----------



## Scárfáce123 (25. März 2008)

Sie ist voll sexy ... meine antwort 




NOT das sind Pixel keine frauen get over it


----------



## Murloc92 (25. März 2008)

wenn interessiert es wer die schönste Frau im Spiel ist ? Ich zocke WoW doch nicht um mich an den NPCs aufzugeilen... das ist peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und irgendwie auch seltsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schämt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich steh mehr aufs echte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ich stimme für Sylvanas weil zur Horde gehört


----------



## Shadowelve (25. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Owned?...Geil auf Telefonsex? Ist doch genauso pervers.



Hö? Er sagte doch nur dass es die sexieste Stimme ist die er im Spiel gehört hat, er sagte nichts von Telefonsex oder das er bei der Stimme geil wird.

Versteh echt nicht wieso die Leute so viel hineininterpretieren. Jeder postet seine eigene Meinung und manche müssen dies sofort kommentieren (siehe meinen Vorposter). Wenigstens verbinden sie ihre sinnlosen Kommentare teils noch mit dem Topic, sprich sie selber geben ihre Stimme ab.

"Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat: Einfach mal die Fresse halten!" - Bester Spruch ever!

Da gabs doch Einen der meinte das dies nur Pixel seien, ja da hast du Recht. Aber wenn sich Männer Bilder von Frauen auf dem PC / im Internet anschauen sind das auch Pixelbilder und die werden geil davon, das ist dann ok?
Bei sexy gezeichneten Bildern wird derselbe sexuelle Reiz bei den Männern angesprochen wie bei "echten" Bildern von Frauen. Ein heterosexueller Mann wird von einem Bild einer halbnackten Frau mit gespreitzten Beinen geil (bzw. findet es schön anzusehen), aber wenn ein gut und realistisch gezeichnetes Bild dieselbe Pose zeigt wird der Mann nicht geil? Bei gezeichneten Bildern ist es verwerflich geil zu werden? Das Thema könnte ich jetzt hier weitererklären aber ich denke jeder weiss was gemeint ist.

Fazit: Kümmert Euch um eure Sachen, jeder findet andere Sachen schön bzw. gut (in diesem Falle "geil"). Kommentare sind ja erwünscht wenn sie objekt oder lustig sind, aber nicht wenn sie sich gezielt gegen Forumsuser wenden. Hier andere Leute wegen ihrer eigenen Meinung runterzumachen ist unterste Schublade!


So Long
Shad


P.S.: @User mit dem passenden Kommentar "...nicht jeder will jeden Tag Spaghetti", nice gesagt, ich zitiere hier mal die Veltins Werbung: "nur gucken, nicht anfassen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (25. März 2008)

Na das doch mal ein vorpupatärer thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mannmannmann, es muss ja ganz schön drücken^^
Einen Tip, schau mal raus. Dort sind noch viel coolere Frauen zu treffen.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (25. März 2008)

Sweetpain schrieb:


> Bin aber leider keine Hexerin ^^



ich aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HEXER


----------



## wakeupdan (25. März 2008)

Ich finds lustig das sich zich leute hier so aufregen und über "pornographie" diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is doch nur´n UMFRAGE tread

naja Die stärkste&schönste is mit abstand sylvanas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja weiterhin gutes geflame hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg dex


----------



## Kolamar (25. März 2008)

Ganz klar beides Jaina Proudmoore


----------



## Trayz (25. März 2008)

Pryrates schrieb:


> Also wenn ich es nicht hundertprozentig besser wüßte würde ich sagen das Tyrandes Bild hart an der Pronografie vorbeischrammt. wer immer dieses Bild gezeichnet hat muss eine recht merkwürdige einstellung zu WoW haben, die man dann durchaus als "pervers" bezeichnen könnte. Und außerdem hab ihr eine ganz klar vergessen: KAJA!!! Unsere Herzallerliebste Knuddelkuh aus OG. Ihres Zeichens Schießeisen verkäuferin und mittlerweile sicher 375 Rüstmacherin und Multimillonärin durch die ganzen Reperaturen und Besitzerin der größten Menge Lootmüll den man sich vorstellen kann. Im gegensatz zu der allianz wo ich bisher keinen so Strategisch "günstigen" NPC hab stehen sehen. Dazu kommt das sie die sexyste Stimme hat die ich bisdato in diesem Spiel gehört hab.



/push

/signed

/vote for sticky 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowelve (25. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Dann geh mal Insider lernen, dann kannst mal weiterflamen.
> 
> Was machst Du denn bitte? Nichts kommentieren? Da gibt´s nen Spruch: Wer im Glashaus sitzt...
> Edit: Du flamst ja nur, wo ist bitte die Meinung zum Thema um das es geht? Die anderen jetzt zu belehren gehört nicht dazu. Und nur weil Du einen Ansatz suchst, um überhaupt etwas ablassen zu können, brauchst nicht gleich Sinnlos durch die Gegend flamen. So, und jetzt viel Spass noch.



haha erst lesen dann reden bzw flamen^^ Meine Stimmen gab ich bereits auf Seite 2 ab.

Dank Leuten wie dir erstelle ich überhaupt solche Posts. Was hast du von dem Satz "Owned?...Geil auf Telefonsex? Ist doch genauso pervers."? Fühlst du dich gut sowas abzulassen? Bestätigt dich das in irgendeiner weise? Lass doch jedem seine Meinung.

Ich brauche keinen Ansatz um was loslassen zu können, wie gesagt ich habe bereits zuvor gepostet und ohne dich hätte ich meinen 2ten Beitrag hier auch nicht geschrieben. Magst vllt recht haben dass ich diesmal was kommentiert habe, aber auch nur weil mich diese Kiddiesch*isse tierisch nervt und jemand euch Kinder mal belehren muss. 
"Kommentare sind ja erwünscht wenn sie objektiv oder lustig sind, aber nicht wenn sie sich gezielt gegen Forumsuser wenden." - Hast du diesen satz überlesen? 
Aber ok, bin ich in deinen Augen eben der böse Mann, mir wurscht. Meine Posts sind geflame und deine sind völlig in Ordnung, gz du bist der Held!

Peace I'm out
Shadow


----------



## Anni777 (25. März 2008)

Und Ihr wundert Euch wirklich, warum sich Frauen in WoW nicht zu erkennen geben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir reichts ja schon, wenn ich mit meiner kleinen Tankpaladine unterwegs bin und was da so an Reaktionen kommen (nein, nicht nackt, sie trägt Platte-Rüstung), aber jetzt weiss ich endlich, woher das kommt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw. Ich bin weiblich und mittlerweile werde ich wohl in keine Random-Gruppe mit TS mehr gehen... schade drum, aber auch keine Lust mehr auf virtuelles "Gesabber". Denkt mal drüber nach...

Gruß, Anni


----------



## Tanknix (25. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Und schon wieder Eigentor!
> 
> btw: Ich hab nie gesagt, das meine Post´s völlig ok sind, sondern lediglich darauf hingewiesen das Du nicht´s anderes machst hier.



Hast du schon mal einen Sinnvollen Beitrag abgegeben?? Bisher keinen gesehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ausser Beleidigungen kommt da nicht viel.

BTT: Sylvannas und Jaina würd ich als die stärksten bezeichnen.


----------



## Xeroxis (25. März 2008)

die biler hast du alle von ner hentai site.. xD


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

Sweetpain schrieb:


> Manno, gibt es nicht so hübsche Männer irgendwo in WoW? :/



gibts doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aso du meint chars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kp aber die gayelfen sehen irgendwie lustig aus ..
aber als frau fänd ich illidan sexy ^^ der hat coole flügel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (25. März 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Ich steh auf die Vashi^^



jo finde auch vashj ist heiß^^ die macht die beide nichtmal breit xD ^^


----------



## schmiedemeister (25. März 2008)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, sry


----------



## Shadowelve (25. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Und schon wieder Eigentor!
> 
> btw: Ich hab nie gesagt, das meine Post´s völlig ok sind, sondern lediglich darauf hingewiesen das Du nicht´s anderes machst hier.



Wenn du weisst das sie nicht völlig ok sind, warum tust du uns nicht allen einen Gefallen und lässt es gleich bleiben? Oo geniale Logik!

Zum Rest deines Beitrags sag ich jetzt mal nix, so niveaulos bin ich nicht sry.



Tanknix schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal einen Sinnvollen Beitrag abgegeben?? Bisher keinen gesehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

Ich merk grad du hast einige vergessen ^^
z.b. 
die zergenafrau da in ironforge (ihhh)
die in mauradon .. (hasse die inni ..) und meinen mt seit dann xD ey die hast ja gut flachgelegt .. zomfg


----------



## DeadAngel (25. März 2008)

Wat für Pornobilder, du würdest sogar die Else in Maraudon hübsch bekommen oO


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

DeadAngel schrieb:


> Wat für Pornobilder, du würdest sogar die Else in Maraudon hübsch bekommen oO



das ist umöglich ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odinchen (25. März 2008)

Also ich als frau finde auch Lady Vashj sehr sexy,.....eigentlich müssten doch die meisten männer das finden mit so vielen Armen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Stärkste Sylvanas Windrunner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itarus (25. März 2008)

Alles voll sexistische Bilder^^


----------



## Feikko (25. März 2008)

Die Maid is auch noch gut mit den grossssssen ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (25. März 2008)

ohhh man ich tu es abends rein und morgens will ich mal anschauen wie es wird dan kommt nur gefalme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



wen ihr die bilder pervers oder so findet tu ich mal andere von denen rein (auser Jaina da hab ich nur das) aber ein Bild von Tyrande zu finden wo sie mehr rüstung an hat ist sehr sehr schwer zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier ist Tyrande mit Illidan und Furion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sylvanas hier mal gans brutal (sie mag wohl Schrekenslords^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maiev mit ihrer voll Plate rüsi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier noch mal vashj unterwasser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so und wen eines von diesen Bilder nicht korekt sind dan mach ich mal andere rein
(bin ein Wallpaper sammler^^)


----------



## Thedynamike (25. März 2008)

Shadowelve schrieb:


> Da gabs doch Einen der meinte das dies nur Pixel seien, ja da hast du Recht. Aber wenn sich Männer Bilder von Frauen auf dem PC / im Internet anschauen sind das auch Pixelbilder und die werden geil davon, das ist dann ok?
> Bei sexy gezeichneten Bildern wird derselbe sexuelle Reiz bei den Männern angesprochen wie bei "echten" Bildern von Frauen. Ein heterosexueller Mann wird von einem Bild einer halbnackten Frau mit gespreitzten Beinen geil (bzw. findet es schön anzusehen), aber wenn ein gut und realistisch gezeichnetes Bild dieselbe Pose zeigt wird der Mann nicht geil? Bei gezeichneten Bildern ist es verwerflich geil zu werden? Das Thema könnte ich jetzt hier weitererklären aber ich denke jeder weiss was gemeint ist.



GZ! Das ist der wohl sinnvollste Abschnitt im ganzen Thread! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich gebe zu, ich reagiere auch auf die Reize von realistisch gezeichneten Frauen. Wenn das nicht so ist, sollte man vielleicht einmal einen Neurologen um Rat bitten.


----------



## hordecore (25. März 2008)

omg bewertung von softporno bildchen xD


----------



## Dragim (25. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Gespreizte Beine sind "pervers"?
> 
> Entweder bist sehr katholisch oder du weisst nicht was das Wort bedeutet
> 
> ...



/sign : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (25. März 2008)

hordecore schrieb:


> omg bewertung von softporno bildchen xD



Ich glaube echt dass ich diese Bilder nicht rein tun sollte den ich wollte mal wissen wer sie am Coolsten ist.
Mir gehts eigendlich mehr um die umfrage.
Ich glaube eher war für vielen die umfrage auf die Bilder bezogen xD

naja freut mich wen welche die Bilder die ich rein tuhe Hammer finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (25. März 2008)

sylvanas ganz klar die stärkste und auch am sexyiasten ^^ 
PS: immer wieder eine freude deine threads zu lesen


----------



## Shadowelve (25. März 2008)

hordecore schrieb:


> omg bewertung von softporno bildchen xD



jup^^ Deinem Namen nach zu urteilen wilst du wohl gern "hordecore" bildchen haben was?^^ So eine Mischung aus Hardcore und Hordenfrauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Vodoo, poste ruhig weitere Bilder, nice nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uranius (25. März 2008)

Hey, ich bin Untoter Krieger und hab mich gleich vor meiner Fürstin niedergekniet.
Göttin sondergleichen die Arthas das Wasser reicht!


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (25. März 2008)

Vielleicht sind diese Bilder für mich normal deswegen weil wenn ich zur Abrbeit gehe bei uns am Frühstücks Tisch immer die Bildzeitung sehe hinzu kommt noch das Kalender was an der wand hängt (ich glaube hier wissen viele was ich meine^^)
also die gesagt haben die bilder seien Pervers dan schreibt alle mal ein Brief der an die Bild und beschwert euch wegen der Titel seite

edit: hinzu will ich sagen das für vielen die Bildzeitung was gans normales ist dan frage ich mich warum diese Bilder schlim sind


----------



## Shênya (25. März 2008)

Also die Bilder sind ja ma ganz hübsch ^^
Am stärksten find ich sylvanna und am hübschesten Tyrande

@Vodoo:
Ich geb normaler keine comments dazu ab, aber Deine Rechtschreibung ist doch recht mies. Es ist teilweise recht mühsam den Text zu lesen.
Soll kein flame sein, nur ein Hinweis!



> also die gehsagt haben die bilder seien Pervers dan schreibt alle mal ein Brief der an die Bild und beschwert euch wegen der Titel seite


dies zum Beispiel.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (25. März 2008)

das bild von tyrande is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

die porno bilder find ich auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab die aber eh schon alle auf meinem pc ^^ 
ausserdem erkennt man so leichter wer schöner is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragim (25. März 2008)

Also ich find die Bilder auch ganz nett, ka warum die einige hier so schlimm finden?! Wer die 'pervers' findet sollte sich ma an Kopf packn!


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Dragim schrieb:


> Also ich find die Bilder auch ganz nett, ka warum die einige hier so schlimm finden?! Wer die 'pervers' findet sollte sich ma an Kopf packn!



Wer die 'pervers' findet sollte sich ma, an Kopf packn der Vollständigkeit wegen, in den Schritt greifen!


----------



## Caihywe (25. März 2008)

Also ich finde die Bilder einfach nur schön. Wer sich darüber aufregt hat sich wahrscheinlich beim Anblick ein bisschen zu sehr "aufgeregt". Ihr wisst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sûmy (25. März 2008)

Ich will tyrande und sylvanas nageln xD


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (25. März 2008)

Caihywe schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Bilder einfach nur schön. Wer sich darüber aufregt hat sich wahrscheinlich beim Anblick ein bisschen zu sehr "aufgeregt". Ihr wisst was ich meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hast auch passendes Bild dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
pls jetzt nicht mehr rumflamen
ich will gern nur wissen was ihr so findet wer von den wie so ist^^


----------



## Somalia (25. März 2008)

Sûmy schrieb:


> Ich will tyrande und sylvanas nageln xD







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (25. März 2008)

seeeeeeeeeeeehr komische umfrage. hab aber als stärkste Tyrande und als sexiest women in azeroth jaina^^

finds aber ein bisschen unfair gegenüber der Jaina. 3 Elfen vs 1 Human


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

Sûmy schrieb:


> Ich will tyrande und sylvanas nageln xD



die nagelt eher dich xD


----------



## KICKASSEZ (25. März 2008)

haris pilton! xD


----------



## Shênya (25. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die nagelt eher dich xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skydragoon13 (25. März 2008)

uff wie soll man sich denn da entscheiden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich sagma Jaina ist die hübscheste (Ganz klar Schönen Körper Blond usw)
Und stärkste hmm...
Ingame würd ich sagen Vashj ^^
Aber ich sag Sylvannas ^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

Skydragoon13 schrieb:


> uff wie soll man sich denn da entscheiden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



s8xy n811's > mensch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sylvanas ist stärker als vashj nur schon da sie von athas verwandelt wurde und sie den hass an ihn am leben hällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vashj is nur ein fish 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (25. März 2008)

maiev vom aussehen und vashj von der stärke...ich hab gerne mit ihr gespielt das bild von sylvana und tyrande sind ja leicht anstössig zumindest ihr position xD aber geile umfrage xD


----------



## McFly215 (25. März 2008)

Lady Vashj -> Vier(!) Arme


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (25. März 2008)

McFly215 schrieb:


> Lady Vashj -> Vier(!) Arme



Ich glaube damit meinst damit das befummeln mit ihr hammer ist oder was xD

edit:


Minastirit schrieb:


> die nagelt eher dich xD



joa das denke ich auch besonders sylvannas wen sie da mit ihrer peitsche ankommt dan hat sie den meisten spass xD


----------



## McFly215 (25. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> Ich glaube damit meinst damit das befummeln mit ihr hammer ist oder was xD



So hätte ich das nie ausgedrückt... da kann sich jeder was selbst drunter denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eletaris (25. März 2008)

Also für mich is Sylvanas sowieso die stärkste da sie in Wc3 bereits eine mächtige Heldin war und es als einzige geschafft hat sich aus dem Klauen von Arthas zu befreien (schaff das mal^^)

Jo...am schönsten finde ich auch Sylvanas, da sie einst eine Nachtelfin war (+) ich jedoch eigentlich nur Undead zocke und sie unsere Königen is (+), außerdem sieht sie einfach top aus.

mfg


----------



## Dragim (25. März 2008)

Sûmy schrieb:


> Ich will tyrande und sylvanas nageln xD



einer der sagt was 50% denken xD^^


----------



## Gwynny (25. März 2008)

Also die stärkste ist Proudmoore und sexy fand ich Sylvanas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich weiß nicht so recht was das bringen mag...Ach ja eine Füllung für die Langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

Dragim schrieb:


> einer der sagt was 50% denken xD^^



Mach 90% draus dann stimmts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ragosh (25. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die nagelt eher dich xD



Ist mir auch recht xD


----------



## zwuckl (25. März 2008)

ganz klar Sylvanas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Verlassenen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (25. März 2008)

also in Stärke hat glaube ich mal sylvanas gewonnen
Sie ist auch ziemlich der Hammer
Das was Arthas ihr angetan hat wird er Büßen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In sache Sexy ist ein kopf an kopf rennen mit sylvanas und Tyrande gans dicht dahinter ist auch Jaina
aber paar stimmen hat Tyrande mit ihrer Katze^^
(mal ein Bild mit einem mischmasch aus rl und zeichnug)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (25. März 2008)

Pack mal mehr bilder raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killahunter (25. März 2008)

Warum sitzen denn alle mit gespreizten Beinen da?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Am stärksten sylvanas und am geilsten ist Tyrande muss ich als Hordler leider sagen :,(
MfG


----------



## killahunter (25. März 2008)

Würde mich mal interessieren was Arthas Sylvanas denn angetan hat =)


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Pack mal mehr bilder raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da muss ich dem schweizer kolegen recht geben.. 
MORE BILDER !!


----------



## Shênya (25. März 2008)

ragosh schrieb:


> Ist mir auch recht xD



Männer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mehr sag ich dazu nich ^^


----------



## Dragim (25. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Da muss ich dem schweizer kolegen recht geben..
> MORE BILDER !!



auch nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2008)

ich wusste das DU diese umfrage gemacht hast,voodo.^^
die ist aber wieder ein mal super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also ich finde starkste:maiev/jaina
schoenste:jaina!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jeah jaine ist 1x 2te,1x 1ste


----------



## Fauzi (25. März 2008)

Da ist ein Playboy-magazin ein scheiss dagegen ^^
Los mehr!!!


----------



## Dragim (25. März 2008)

nu reichts aber auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (25. März 2008)

nöö post doch mal ein richtig langer Post mit vielen Bilder!! ^^


----------



## Mineral (25. März 2008)

Alle falsch.

Haris Pilton ist die einzig Wahre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ACHTUNG: Die letzte Aussage ist nicht ernst gemeint.)


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind diese Bilder für mich normal deswegen weil wenn ich zur Abrbeit gehe bei uns am Frühstücks Tisch immer die Bildzeitung sehe hinzu kommt noch das Kalender was an der wand hängt (ich glaube hier wissen viele was ich meine^^)
> also die gesagt haben die bilder seien Pervers dan schreibt alle mal ein Brief der an die Bild und beschwert euch wegen der Titel seite
> 
> edit: hinzu will ich sagen das für vielen die Bildzeitung was gans normales ist dan frage ich mich warum diese Bilder schlim sind


lass dich nicht stoeren.
was auch immer man macht,es ruft trotzdem flames herbei.
da ist nix pervers,pervers ist es bei den bildern an ... denken.


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (25. März 2008)

Mann, warum müssen sich die Tussis immer gegenseitig anzicken.

Solche Umfragen sind doch nice.

Ich nehme alle 5 - abwechselnd oder gleichzeitig.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seacore (25. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren was Arthas Sylvanas denn angetan hat =)


Arthas hat Sylvanas zu eienr Banshee gemacht, kauf dir WC3 und fertig^^


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

*edit*


----------



## Drynwin (25. März 2008)

aber ich würd sagen sylvanas ist endgültige gewinnerin^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hucki (25. März 2008)

jo sylvana!


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2008)

jaina ist soo knapp schlechter ):


----------



## ragosh (25. März 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Ich nehme alle 5 - abwechselnd oder gleichzeitig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was willst den mit vashj? naja vl verwandelt sie sich ja zurück in eine nachtelfin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seacore (25. März 2008)

ragosh schrieb:


> was willst den mit vashj? naja vl verwandelt sie sich ja zurück in eine nachtelfin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wash packt die Peitsche aus, deswegen auch sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erital (25. März 2008)

Die Stärkste: Mit Sicherheit Sylvanas! Einfach aus dem Grund weil ich mich als Untoter nicht gegen meine Führerin entscheiden will und es auch nicht sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei most Sexy...: Da kommt dann doch wieder meine menschliche Seite durch und ich würd sagen Jaina. Ich kann irgendwie keinen Zusammenhang zwischen optisch Anziehend und Fantasywesen herstellen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neon1705 (25. März 2008)

ich wollte mich mal für die tollen bilder bedanken jetz hab ich wieder neue desktop hintergründe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ragosh (25. März 2008)

Jop aber n bisschen mehr könntens schon noch werden!
schmeißt alles hier rein was ihr habt ^^


----------



## Thursoni (25. März 2008)

Dragim schrieb:


> auch nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Blutelfe find ich bis jetzt am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## EnemyOfGod (25. März 2008)

Lady Vashj. xD 
nene... die Nachtelfen sind schon ganz nice. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meckermize (25. März 2008)

Kahadan schrieb:


> Ganz klar: beides Tyrande ;-)
> 
> allein der Nachtelfen-Bonus macht sie klar zur sexiest woman in azeroth (maiev ist zwar auch eine elfe, aber die schaut immer so böse drein
> 
> ...




Dito  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (25. März 2008)

Also ich glaube mal ich pck mal alle meine Bilder raus
die Bilder die ihr gepostet habt hab ich schon aber das Draenei Bild ist Hammer hab ich noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mach dan ein extra Wallpaper Thread
hofe das dieser thread dan zu den Threads kommen die gans oben sind
naja kann bischen dauern bis der thread kommt^^


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (25. März 2008)

eine frage so 
wie kann ich eine datei hier hoch laden?
wolte mein wallpaper ordner zip verpacken und dan hier drauf tun
bischen zu viel aufwand alle einzelnt hoch laden^^
aber die besten tun ich dan so rein


----------



## Mitzy (25. März 2008)

Sweetpain schrieb:


> Manno, gibt es nicht so hübsche Männer irgendwo in WoW? :/



Naja, von den Spielern eher weniger^^
Gnome sind recht klein, Menschen sind kleiner als Frauen und können mit Ihren riesen Händen die Frauen zerquetschen, Nachtelfen haben Schlappohren, Zwerge sind ständig breit (ohne schei*, ein Freund hat zu seiner WoW Zeit immer Bier dabei gehabt und war IMMER zumindest angetrunken^^). Untote wirken weniger hübsch, Orcs, Tauren und Trolle auch- vorallem weil letztere denken das Glieder abschneiden die Glieder beim wiederwachsen größer werden lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Blutelfen...äh...Njaaaa, ok. Sie sehen gut aus, aber haben eine tendenz zum warmen Bruder. Die Draenei sind mehr die stolzen Kämpfer als hübschen^^

Es ist doch allgemein so, dass weibliche wird hervor getan in WoW. Wie viel equip ich schon gesehen hab, wo die weiblichen Vorzüge besser zur Geltung kamen als sonst was. Und naja, Nachtelfin und Blutelfin prügeln sich wohl um die ersten Plätze was das sexiest sein angeht, weil sie wohl so toll exotisch sind^^

Meine Meinung: JAina Proudmoore in allen Dingen. Und ich hab mir nicht erst die Bilder angeschaut, dass die Elfin in dieser Pose waren, war doch klar-.-

Was ich sagen möchte: Ich hasse es das Elfin immer so posieren. ICh hab nix dagegen wenn irgendjemand posiert- aber warum immer Elfin?! Es nervt schon das es immer heißt "Nacktelfin" und ähnliches, weil irgendwelche notgeilen Kiddies die so toll fanden das sie sich daran aufgeilen mussten und das gleich mal allen zeigen wollten <.<

Keine Vorurteile mehr! xD


----------



## Morcan (25. März 2008)

Haris Pilton fehlt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (25. März 2008)

Dragim schrieb:


> einer der sagt was 50% denken xD^^



50%? ein bisschen untertrieben *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich konnte mich net entscheiden zwischen Sylva und Tyrande  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja tyrande ist doch nochn bisschen sexyer, da Sylva schon bisschen verfault ist  xD

edit:  @.:Vodoo:. danke für die pics xD
und es wäre überaus gütig von dir noch welche reinzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynd (25. März 2008)

leider kenne ich die geschichtlichen hintergründe der damen nicht, deshalb kann ich hier nur den sexy-part anhand der bilder bewerten. mein favorit ist jaina proudmoore. das bild von vashij gefällt mir auch sehr gut. würde sich super als desktop-HG machen, finde ich.

habt ihr schon geklärt woher die bilder stammen (website(s), private sammlungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)?


----------



## Gumbie (25. März 2008)

langsam sehe ich glaube ich jede woche mindestens eine umfrage mit bildern von dir
ist dir langweilig? Oo


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (25. März 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> 50%? ein bisschen untertrieben *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also wen jemand miene frage beantworten würde wär es schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und bei deiner entscheidung
denk mal so:
Wenn du die wahl hast einen von beiden zu schlafen welche würdest du nehmen
Sylvanas wär dan vor dir mit einer Peitsche und Strapse und zeigt DIR was sache ist
Tyrande wär bischen sanfter da must du dan zeigen was du drauf hast
also wen du schläge magst dan ist syl besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> eine frage so
> wie kann ich eine datei hier hoch laden?
> wolte mein wallpaper ordner zip verpacken und dan hier drauf tun
> bischen zu viel aufwand alle einzelnt hoch laden^^
> aber die besten tun ich dan so rein




geht so ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich würd alle auf nen server tun und dann links reintun -.- aber den hast du warscheindlich ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm rapidshare oder so. megaupload ect und dann link posten (darfst den auch gern per pm schickn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> also wen jemand miene frage beantworten würde wär es schöner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich würd tyrande nehmen die von syl ausgepeitscht wird *die vorstellung .. *


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (25. März 2008)

mhhh dan kann es länger dauern-.-.-.-.-
hab da auch schon eine idee


----------



## Grivok (25. März 2008)

1. du machst dir recht viel muehe bei deinen umfragen, das respektiere ich
2. aber: durch die vielen bilder ist die erste seite mit deinem startpost schon voll, und nein um eine umfrage zu beantworten brauche ich persoenlich keine bilder der person
ausserdem sind die themen alle so ein wenig seltsam....

was bringen dir die umfragen
kampf gegen langeweile?
wuerde mich echt interessieren.... 

die coolste frau in azeroth ist btw meine Schurkin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (25. März 2008)

Hmm...hmm...hmm, wo gehörte der Text hier bloß hin?


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (25. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> 1. du machst dir recht viel muehe bei deinen umfragen, das respektiere ich
> 2. aber: durch die vielen bilder ist die erste seite mit deinem startpost schon voll, und nein um eine umfrage zu beantworten brauche ich persoenlich keine bilder der person
> ausserdem sind die themen alle so ein wenig seltsam....
> 
> ...



also dein titel  Spielverderber passt zu dir
ich finde die Threads dan viel interessanter und auch eine abwechlung
magst du etwar langweilige threads?

und wegen meiner Langeweile
sag mir dan bitte was ich sonst bis 18:00 auf der arbeit machen soll?
grad wenig zu tun aber ich glaube nicht das ich wow zocken kann (besonders nicht mit dieser leistung)




Noxiel schrieb:


> ColonelCrack & Shadowelve
> Tragt Euren Disput sonst wo aus, aber nicht hier im Thread.
> 
> Sir, back to topic, Sir!



kann es sein das du im falschen thread bist? xD


----------



## Grivok (25. März 2008)

jo deswegen habe ich den titel auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war auch nur reine neugierde, hab mich bisher zurueck gehalten und zu den anderen themen nix gesagt, da es im grunde nix zu meckern gibt
hatte mich einfach mal interessiert
so bin dann auch mal wieder raus aus deiner umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


viel spass noch beim Umfragen erstellen
vielleicht finde ich ja mal eine die mich zum mitmachen reizt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (25. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> also wen jemand miene frage beantworten würde wär es schöner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja so dolle doch net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meinte das ich mich net entscheiden kann wer stärker/sexyer ist und net mit welcher ich ins bett gehen würde   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(und wenn dann beide xD) ungefähr so : 





> ich würd tyrande nehmen die von syl ausgepeitscht wird *die vorstellung .. *


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ernsthaft:
Stärkste: Sylva
Sexyste:  Tyrande


----------



## airace (25. März 2008)

ui bei den bildern ist mier bei tyrande ganz hscön der atem stehen geblieben...


----------



## Shênya (25. März 2008)

Die Sprache hats Dir auch gleich verschlagen ne? x)


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Die Sprache hats Dir auch gleich verschlagen ne? x)



bei wem denn nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich würd tyrande nehmen die von syl ausgepeitscht wird *die vorstellung .. *


Sowas ähnliches habch hier doch irgendwo...
[Editiert]


----------



## chukk norris (25. März 2008)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/146/3896562...c27a3a7ee_o.jpg

und so viel zum elfen bonus^^


----------



## x3n0n (25. März 2008)

Lurock wegen pornografischer Inhalte verwarnt.


----------



## Humfred (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches habch hier doch irgendwo...
> [Editiert]


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das gefällt mir sehr =)
Aber ich denke es wird durch einen pööösen Mod weggemacht.

BTT:
Tyrande ist eindeutig die Stärkste und die Sexieste


----------



## Pymonte (25. März 2008)

öhm Lust auf Pixeltitten?

Jaine Proudmoore ist eben so 08/15

Sylvanas Windrunner, bin ich nekrophil und steh auf verrottendes Fleisch, dann ist das deine Wahl. Das ist ne Banshee, die sollte eigentlich gar nicht so aussehen wie in WoW. Denn dort ist ja nur ne blasse N811e.

Maiev Shadowsong, hm, typisch Elf eben schön und perfekt, aber BElfen > NElfen^^

Tyrande Wisperwind, siehe Maiev

Lady Vashj, urks ... die ist doch potthässlich ...

Also hab für nix gevotet, da ich nur auf reale Frauen stehe und ich mir über sowas bisher noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht hab... aber man merkt schon warum hier einige Nacht und Blutelfinnen spielen xD


----------



## Niyá (25. März 2008)

ist schon interessant zu lesen das 3/4 am Thema vorbei schießen.

Es interessiert wirklich keinen ob ihr reale Frauen besser findet, das tut im Endeffekt jeder ...
dennoch strahlen die Bilder eine gewisse Erotik aus und darum gehts.

Tyrande ... in jeglicher Hinsicht , meine Favouritin ;-)


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches habch hier doch irgendwo...
> [Editiert]



also das nene ich bischen pervers....

das nene ich verführung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scred (25. März 2008)

stärkste:Sylvanas

schönste(geilste):Jain

fröhliches flamen noch und beim nächsten mal gar nicht erst draufklicken wenn ihr eh nur flamt


----------



## Ashura1987 (25. März 2008)

Scred schrieb:


> stärkste:Sylvanas
> 
> schönste(geilste):Jain
> 
> fröhliches flamen noch und beim nächsten mal gar nicht erst draufklicken wenn ihr eh nur flamt




/sign


----------



## x3n0n (25. März 2008)

Nur präventiv:
Sollte hier noch mehr Schweinskram auftauchen, gibt es Ärger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (25. März 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Nur präventiv:
> Sollte hier noch mehr Schweinskram auftauchen, gibt es Ärger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo so sollte es auch eigendlich sein

coole bilder können rein aber pls nicht übertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## animal1992 (25. März 2008)

Ganz klar Sylvanas in beiden fällen


----------



## Somalia (25. März 2008)

Sylvanas :>


----------



## Darkjoker (25. März 2008)

von denen die da abgebildet sind finde ich sylvannas am besten vashj hat mir zu viel arme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hemius (25. März 2008)

Sowohl schönste, als auch stärkste: Sylvanas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (25. März 2008)

stärkste jaina,schönste tyrande


----------



## Gnadelwarz (25. März 2008)

Da hatte wohl wer einen zuckenden Maus Finger was? 
Nun denn, nu sin die mehrfach posts weg. Und Bleibt sauber! =)


----------



## Alion (25. März 2008)

Also beginnen wir mal mit der Stärksten.
Schwer zu sagen, Ich schwanke da etwas zwischen Sylvanas Windrunner und Tyrande Wisperwind.

Und wer ist am schönsten anzusehen?
Da ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen.
Auch hier sind meiner meinung nach Tyrande und Sylvanas etwas gleich auf.
Obwohl von mit aus gesehen die Draenei immer noch die hübschesten Frauen haben.
Jaina Proudmoore ist natürlich auch sehr hübsch, aber da gib es in der World of Menschcraft hübschere von der Rassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Maiev Shadowsong ist mir ein wenig zu verhüllt. Und damit meine ich nicht ihre Glocken, sondern alles. Insbesondere ihr Gesicht.
Und Lady Vashj, wer auf alten Fisch steht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bitteschön, ich halte ihn nicht auf.

Und zu Schluss noch ein Wort an alle die die auf der ersten Seite geposteten Bilder anstössig finden.
Ich habe eben mal etwas gegoogelt und Bilder gefunden zu denen die Oben gezeigten von einem Kindergeburtstag stammen könnte. Da gibt es Nachtelfen, die es mit Nachtelfen treiben, oder mit Trollen, oder Hexenmeister mit ihren Succubus u.s.w 
An alle die sich jetzt schon Hoffnungen machen, ich werde hier, weder diese Bilder noch Links zu den Seiten wo man solche Bilden findet posten. Sonst drückt mir Onkel Admin so eine rein, dass mit hören und sehen vergeht.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (25. März 2008)

Alion schrieb:


> Also beginnen wir mal mit der Stärksten.
> Schwer zu sagen, Ich schwanke da etwas zwischen Sylvanas Windrunner und Tyrande Wisperwind.



Ich gehe so von Warcraft 3 aus
und finde Tyrande am schwächsten (einer der dümmsten heros)
Maiev hingegen LvL 10 = voll Imba
Ihre Waffe find ich auch Hammer


----------



## Seacore (25. März 2008)

Alion schrieb:


> Und zu Schluss noch ein Wort an alle die die auf der ersten Seite geposteten Bilder anstössig finden.
> Ich habe eben mal etwas gegoogelt und Bilder gefunden zu denen die Oben gezeigten von einem Kindergeburtstag stammen könnte. Da gibt es Nachtelfen, die es mit Nachtelfen treiben, oder mit Trollen, oder Hexenmeister mit ihren Succubus u.s.w
> An alle die sich jetzt schon Hoffnungen machen, ich werde hier, weder diese Bilder noch Links zu den Seiten wo man solche Bilden findet posten. Sonst drückt mir Onkel Admin so eine rein, dass mit hören und sehen vergeht.


ich weiß, welche seite du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (25. März 2008)

Seacore schrieb:


> ich weiß, welche seite du meinst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe ich frage mich ob hier jeder weis was wop ist xD


----------



## Melih (25. März 2008)

Alion schrieb:


> Also beginnen wir mal mit der Stärksten.
> Schwer zu sagen, Ich schwanke da etwas zwischen Sylvanas Windrunner und Tyrande Wisperwind.
> 
> Und wer ist am schönsten anzusehen?
> ...


was hast du eingeben oO ich find nix alos ich aber nur tyrande ausprobiert und ´tyrande wisperwind


----------



## Seacore (25. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> hehe ich frage mich ob hier jeder weis was wop ist xD


tja, Pech, wenn mans net weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahamut88 (25. März 2008)

ich favorisiere Jaina bei beiden kriterien^^

ist einfach meine lieblingfigur in wc3


----------



## Andy890 (25. März 2008)

Sylvanas bei beiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeagon (25. März 2008)

Gnaz klar tyrande wisperwind sieht am geilsten aus und ist die coolste da sie nachtelfin ist


----------



## Lantana28 (25. März 2008)

Jaina ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die andern sind mir etwas anders halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vérwanord (25. März 2008)

Beides Sylvanas, aber, mal im ernst, die bilder sind bissl arg.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (25. März 2008)

Vérwanord schrieb:


> Beides Sylvanas, aber, mal im ernst, die bilder sind bissl arg.


Kauf dir ne Bild dan weist was arg ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (26. März 2008)

Vodoo, Du bist die Größte! 

Lass Dich bloß nicht irremachen von den Profi-FlamerInnen, die einer anderen Frau nichts gönnen.

Und behalt' bitte Deinen Schreibstil bei. Der ist ja der Hammer und geht richtig unter die Haut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du bist echt eine Bereicherung in diesem Forum.

Weiter so!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (26. März 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Vodoo, Du bist der Größte!
> 
> Lass Dich bloß nicht irremachen von den Profi-FlamerInnen
> 
> ...


Danke ich bleib bei meinem schreib stil (einfach chillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Flamen über ein game ist krank
Ein game soll Fun bringen nicht Ärger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und pls "der" Größte wenschon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine schöne Blutelfn an meinem Bild soll nicht heisen das ich Weiblich bin xD


Sweetpain schrieb:


> Manno, gibt es nicht so hübsche Männer irgendwo in WoW? :/



Meine alte Warcraft 3 Freundin hat mir dazu was tolles gesagt:

Wenn du Hordler bist, ist Rexxar der beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du ein Ally bist hast du nur die Wahl das du Lespisch werden kannst
Du machst eine Gilde unter den Namen Stamm der Amazonen wo nur weiber rein können
oder du machst eine auf Tyrande und alle Männer Knien vor dir nieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(lol was Frauen alles denken xD)


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2008)

jaina ist 2x 2te 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ironlilli (26. März 2008)

Loool...ich glaub daß TYRANDE ihre Zeit ganz woanders verbringt!
Vielleicht beim Tabledancing oder gleich aufm Zimmer bei Rotlicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhianwen (26. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Gespreizte Beine sind "pervers"?
> 
> Entweder bist sehr katholisch oder du weisst nicht was das Wort bedeutet
> 
> ...



Find das Bild von Sylvannas sehrt passend... Tyrande hm noe übertrieben aufreizend


----------



## SavagePoetry (26. März 2008)

Die maraudon- Fee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten eher RL hat man(n) mehr von


----------



## Vérwanord (26. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne Bild dan weist was arg ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß selbst was arg ist! Oo
und das war auf unsere größtenteils minderjärige bzw unter 14jährige Community bezogen.^^ siehe WoW Homepage, die spielergeschichten, da spielen 7jährige WoW!


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (26. März 2008)

ragosh schrieb:


> was willst den mit vashj? naja vl verwandelt sie sich ja zurück in eine nachtelfin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhhh ich glaube mal nagas sind noch härter drauf des wegen xD
sind doch wenigstens ein bischen hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lustig finde ich 
Tyrande Bei Sexy : Top 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tyrande bei Stärke: letzter

ist die nur für ihr aussehen da?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (26. März 2008)

Jaina Proudmoore ist wie ich finde die stärkste,danach Lady Vashj.
Als drittes dann Maiev (Weiß nicht ob Sylvanas stark ist,sonst vor Maiev). Als letztes dann Tyrande.

Am schönsten ist meiner Meinung nach Jaina(Ist übrigens die einzige Menschin),Tyrande und Sylvanas auf dem selben Platz und *Lady Vashj * noch vor Maiev 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Am schönsten ist meiner Meinung nach Jaina(Ist übrigens die einzige Menschin),Tyrande und Sylvanas auf dem selben Platz und *Lady Vashj * noch vor Maiev
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oha...


----------



## Deadlift (26. März 2008)

Himmel, der Thread is ja wie ne Giftvase, nur für Doofe....


----------



## Heronimo (26. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind diese Bilder für mich normal deswegen weil wenn ich zur Abrbeit gehe bei uns am Frühstücks Tisch immer die Bildzeitung sehe hinzu kommt noch das Kalender was an der wand hängt (ich glaube hier wissen viele was ich meine^^)
> also die gesagt haben die bilder seien Pervers dan schreibt alle mal ein Brief der an die Bild und beschwert euch wegen der Titel seite
> 
> edit: hinzu will ich sagen das für vielen die Bildzeitung was gans normales ist dan frage ich mich warum diese Bilder schlim sind





.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> hast auch passendes Bild dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also bei dem was du so von dir gibst, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das dich ein Arbeitgeber eingestellt hat.
Kein einziger Punkt in deinen Texten, aber Hauptsache im Namen sind 6 St vorhanden. (den Doppelpunkt nach "Edit" lass ich mal untern Tisch fallen^^)
Von sonstigen Satzzeichen, Grammatik und Rechtschreibung, ganz zu schweigen.

Echt grauselich sowas lesen zu müssen. *augenreib*


----------



## ragosh (26. März 2008)

Heronimo schrieb:


> Also bei dem was du so von dir gibst, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das dich ein Arbeitgeber eingestellt hat.
> Kein einziger Punkt in deinen Texten, aber Hauptsache im Namen sind 6 St vorhanden. (den Doppelpunkt nach "Edit" lass ich mal untern Tisch fallen^^)
> Von sonstigen Satzzeichen, Grammatik und Rechtschreibung, ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Echt grauselich sowas lesen zu müssen. *augenreib*




ich kann es gut lesen sind wir hier im forum etwa in der deutschstunde?
klar es gibt öfter threads die echt schlimm sind aber wenn man sich wegen sowas aufregt....

@Vodoo es muss immer leute geben die alles schecht machen ich finde deine umfragen toll da sie mal was neues sind


----------



## Heronimo (26. März 2008)

ragosh schrieb:


> ich kann es gut lesen sind wir hier im forum etwa in der deutschstunde?
> klar es gibt öfter threads die echt schlimm sind aber wenn man sich wegen sowas aufregt....
> 
> @Vodoo es muss immer leute geben die alles schecht machen ich finde deine umfragen toll da sie mal was neues sind




Klar sind wir nicht in der Deutschstunde und ich selber hau auch mal neben die Tasten, aber was er da zum besten gibt ist schon weit entfernt von "gut leserlich".

Das du für ihn Partei ergreifst, ist bei der Art deines Post's durchaus verständlich.
Klar kannst du seine Post's gut lesen, schreibst ja selbst nicht anders.

Hier mal paar Tipps:
-ein Satz beginnt immer groß
-auch mitten im Satz "dürfen" bestimmte Worte groß geschrieben werden
-die Taste für's Komma ist rechst neben der Taste "M"


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (26. März 2008)

ragosh schrieb:


> ich kann es gut lesen sind wir hier im forum etwa in der deutschstunde?
> klar es gibt öfter threads die echt schlimm sind aber wenn man sich wegen sowas aufregt....
> 
> @Vodoo es muss immer leute geben die alles schecht machen ich finde deine umfragen toll da sie mal was neues sind


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in foren ist mir die GROß und klein schreibung voll wayne


----------



## x3n0n (26. März 2008)

Wenn das Geflame nicht aufhört ist hier bald dicht.

Und btw.: auch in Foren kann man ein wenig auf Grammatik achten um es den anderen Usern nicht allzu schwer zu machen, denn man möchte doch, dass sie den eigenen Post lesen.


----------



## EX3S (26. März 2008)

Heronimo schrieb:


> Also bei dem was du so von dir gibst, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das dich ein Arbeitgeber eingestellt hat.
> Kein einziger Punkt in deinen Texten, aber Hauptsache im Namen sind 6 St vorhanden. (den Doppelpunkt nach "Edit" lass ich mal untern Tisch fallen^^)
> Von sonstigen Satzzeichen, Grammatik und Rechtschreibung, ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Echt grauselich sowas lesen zu müssen. *augenreib*



OMG. wENN. dU. sO. rUm. hEuLST, mAch, ich, mAL, dAS!   xDxDxD

edit: Man wem es nicht past soll sich in NE ECKE STELLEN UND HEULEN!


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (26. März 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Wenn das Geflame nicht aufhört ist hier bald dicht.
> 
> Und btw.: auch in Foren kann man ein wenig auf Grammatik achten um es den anderen Usern nicht allzu schwer zu machen, denn man möchte doch, dass sie den eigenen Post lesen.




flamen will ich auch hier nicht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
pls mal jetzt wieder kommentare die für diesen thread sind

(so schwer zu lesen?)


----------



## Salatuli Virvatuli (26. März 2008)

Oh Mann!Wie kann man ne Figur aus WoW bitte sexy finden?!Ich meine irgendwelche lila Frauen mit langen Ohren,leuchtenen augen und so...Oo
Denke ich werde die Leute nie verstehen die sich ne Blutelfe erstellen nur um sich zwischendurch an ihrem Pixelarsch aufgeilen zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Kaio (26. März 2008)

wems gefällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (26. März 2008)

Salatuli schrieb:


> Oh Mann!Wie kann man ne Figur aus WoW bitte sexy finden?!Ich meine irgendwelche lila Frauen mit langen Ohren,leuchtenen augen und so...Oo
> Denke ich werde die Leute nie verstehen die sich ne Blutelfe erstellen nur um sich zwischendurch an ihrem Pixelarsch aufgeilen zu können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich glaub nicht das du in einem kostümbal eine freundin findest


die umfrage wird ja ihrgend wie interessant
jaina war bei sexy platz 2 jetzt 3


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2008)

buhuu!
nachtelfen sehen sch***** aus
jaina ist die einzig wahre und ist um 1ne stimme hinten


----------



## Balindir (26. März 2008)

Also ich finde die Bilder nur einfach Klasse, da hat sich jemand sehr viel Mühe gegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal nen Tip für alle die meinen hier meckern zu müssen, keiner zwingt euch bei der Umfrage mit zumachen. Wenn es euch nicht gefällt ... na und, laßt den anderen ihren Spass.


----------



## DarkSephiroth (26. März 2008)

Gerade das mit dem Spass ist ja das Problem. Denen macht es Spass uns denen zu nehmen. 
Btw ich finde die Bilder auch bisher super. Need More


----------



## Salatuli Virvatuli (26. März 2008)

Ich hab halt lieber echte geile Frauen statt irgendwelche Elfenfantasypuppen...hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber aufm Kostümball wirste mich trotzdem nie sehen....


edit: @DarkSephiroth:Quark ich wollt halt nur mein Unverständniss ausdrücken^^


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (26. März 2008)

Balindir schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Bilder nur einfach Klasse, da hat sich jemand sehr viel Mühe gegeben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

buhuu!
nachtelfen sehen sch***** geil aus
jaina, Tyrande und Sylvanas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 top 1


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2008)

aja tyrande ist sexyest aber am schwachsten XD


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (26. März 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> aja tyrande ist sexyest aber am schwachsten XD



ja das finde ich auch komisch xD

aber meine Killer Draenei macht alles platt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ultra Kill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darrki (26. März 2008)

So..

Ich sage es ganz ehrlich, ich finde Proudmoore ist die stärkste (denke ich mal).
Tyrande und Sylvanas finde ich schon recht sexy! Sogar mehr als die Lady Proudmoore. Ich weiß zwar nicht was ihr nun über mich denkt aber es es bei mir so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S: hätte auch nix dagegen eine schöne Nacht mit Tyrande und Sylvanas, entweder nach einander oder beide auf einmal xD  <33
Auch wenn es nur Computer Grafiken oder Zeichnungen sind...
 Lasst mal comments kommen =) Und moore pls ^^

Edit: Achja und Draenai Frauen sehen auch geil aus ;P


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (26. März 2008)

Abstimmungen insgesamt: 2906

einer der beliebtesten thread?

Cool das es so weit geschaft hat "daumen hoch"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whity07 (26. März 2008)

Schon aufgefallen das neben Tyrande bananen liegen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was meint ihr wohl was sie macht wenn ihr wegguckt !


----------



## Suina (26. März 2008)

jo hab ich auch schon festgestellt^^ bisschen seltsam unpassend in dem Wald da :O


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (26. März 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Schon aufgefallen das neben Tyrande bananen liegen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wieso?
Banane von Tel'Abim
Grimmtatze	lvl 11	Teldrassil      drop	6.9%
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4537
^^


----------



## Darrki (27. März 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Schon aufgefallen das neben Tyrande bananen liegen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn sie das macht was ich grad ma wieder denke, dann wäre ein Teil von mir gern diese Banane XP


----------



## DarkSephiroth (27. März 2008)

Salatuli schrieb:


> Ich hab halt lieber echte geile Frauen statt irgendwelche Elfenfantasypuppen...hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich wollt dich ja auch nicht persönlich angreifen, nur die meisten sind halt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith : Joa reale Frauen sind supi ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith 2: wie bekomm ich diese Warhammer Online Werbung weg? Die verdeckt mir das halbe Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (27. März 2008)

Sweetpain schrieb:


> Manno, gibt es nicht so hübsche Männer irgendwo in WoW? :/



vllcht gibts irgend n geilen orc xD


----------



## Elferus (27. März 2008)

Argh! Ich dacht Maiev wäre schöner(is die zumindest im bt^^)

Stärkste: Jaina
Schönste:Ich sag mal Tyrande


----------



## Elferus (27. März 2008)

Argh! Ich dacht Maiev wäre schöner(is die zumindest im bt^^)

Stärkste: Jaina
Schönste:Ich sag mal Tyrande


----------



## Kahadan (27. März 2008)

Vodoo hast du vll. noch ein paar mehr Maiev Bilder? Das Bild im Startpost ist doch relativ unglücklich gewählt :-). Und Maiev soll wenigstens vor Vashj gevotet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja^^
 /push


----------



## Fröggi1 (27. März 2008)

McMo007 schrieb:


> Hat das nen grund warum 3/5 mit gespreizten beinen dastehn/sitzen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auf das hab ich gar nich geachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die meisten gucken warscheinlich nicht immer nur auf sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McMo007 (27. März 2008)

10 Millionen Spieler spielen World of Warcraft aktiv. Jetzt ist mir klar warum ( Sex sells ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Würd mich ma intressieren was Graphiker die so nen Spaß machen verdienen =).


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (27. März 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> auf das hab ich gar nich geachtet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaube mal 95% aller männer finden es toll^^
5% davon sind Homos xD

Ich weis nicht warum wenige für Maiev voten finde sie voll Hammer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darrki (27. März 2008)

ich denke mal die meißten voten für tyrande und sylvanas weil sie in knapper unterwäsche und mit gespreizten beinen da sitzen (habe aber auch für tyrande gestimmt^^)


----------



## Sypher (28. März 2008)

Als Nachtelfen - Druidin KANN ich ja niemand anderen wählen ^.~


----------



## Apokalypse08 (28. März 2008)

oO wer hatte bitte für Vashy gevotet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kauft euch nen goldfisch sieht ungefähr so ähnlich aus *g*


----------



## Damatar (28. März 2008)

Ganz klar sylvi die kleine sau, wie kann man nur tot noch so ausehen^^


----------



## Darrki (28. März 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> Ganz klar sylvi die kleine sau, wie kann man nur tot noch so ausehen^^



hrhr ^^


----------



## Evennia (28. März 2008)

Stärkste ganz klar Jaina

und sexy Sylvanas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodbone (28. März 2008)

Das wahren ja aher lust bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRealGrandM (28. März 2008)

Ganz klar, beide Titel verdient Haris Pilton in der schimmernden Ebene.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (28. März 2008)

TheRealGrandM schrieb:


> Ganz klar, beide Titel verdient Haris Pilton in der schimmernden Ebene.



In der schimmernden Ebene ist Daisy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ihrgend wie hab ich das gefühl das es ein "Jaina Fanclub" gibt.


----------



## Mini Vaati (28. März 2008)

kann jemand noch bitte ein paar tyrande bilder zeigen?


----------



## Kahadan (28. März 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> kann jemand noch bitte ein paar tyrande bilder zeigen?



jaa bitte ;-)


----------



## chinsai (28. März 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> kann jemand noch bitte ein paar tyrande bilder zeigen?






Kahadan schrieb:


> jaa bitte ;-)



noch mehr lustbilder was^^


----------



## Kahadan (28. März 2008)

chinsai schrieb:


> noch mehr lustbilder was^^



Wo denkst du hin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (28. März 2008)

chinsai ,keine lustbilder,einfach nur bilder


----------



## Mini Vaati (28. März 2008)

chinsai ,keine lustbilder,einfach nur bilder


----------



## Mini Vaati (28. März 2008)

mist wieder doppelpost


----------



## Mini Vaati (28. März 2008)

mist wieder doppelpost


----------



## deathmagier (28. März 2008)

omg wie kann man bei sexy nur Lady Vashj wählen -.-

bin da eindeutig für tyrande^^


----------



## Mini Vaati (28. März 2008)

deathmagier,da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu


----------



## Laxera (28. März 2008)

bin für jaina proudmour bei beidem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich meine sie ist intelligent, da sie die orks nicht einfach vernichtet hat, sondern sogar mit ihnen einen pakt schloss, was nur vernünftig war, dann ist sie eben eine magierin (sogar eine angehörige der kirinthor, wenn ich mich net täusch, die die mächtigsten magier in azeroth stellen - ich meine prinz kel gehörte zu denen, antonidas (ist jainas vater wenn ich mich net täusch) ist auch von da, dann khadgar (der typ der dir die kara Q gibt für das key) etc. und noch dazu sieht sie scharf aus und ist nicht so alt (tyrande sieht cool aus, genau wie sylvanas und maieve shadowsong aber da die alle nachtelfen - die waren mal unsterblich wegen dem weltbaum - sind, sind die alle auch schon sehr alt....würdet ihr es wollen, wenn euer partner ständig seine weisheit auf euch los lässt (was unweigerlich geschehen würde) ausserdem sind fast alle nachtelfen arrogant (tyrande ist das beste beispiel, hab WC-3 letzt nochmal durch gezockt und war erschreckt...) oder schnell blind für fakten (maiev, die blind vor hass auf ilidan ist und sylvanas die der rachedurst treibt - ok bei ihr ist es vll gerechtfertigt....falls arthas ihr mal begegnet will ich nen platz in der 3ten reihe (die ersten 2 haben das problem das Frostmourne einen erschlagen könnte, wenn arthas ausholt ^^).....naja long story short: Jaina Proudmoure


----------



## Kahadan (28. März 2008)

@laxera
Antonidas war ihr Ausbilder..Admiral Proudmoore (auf den Normalen namen komm ich grad nicht ^^) ist Ihr Vater..aber sonst alles inhaltlich korrekt ;-)

EDIT: Und Sylvanas war keine Nacht- sondern eine Hochelfe^^


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (28. März 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> bin für jaina proudmour bei beidem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ohha ein dichter hier^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Sûmy schrieb:


> Ich will tyrande und sylvanas nageln xD


also ich glaube nicht das Tyrande weisheit oder alter eine rolle spielen XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und Nachtelfen sind zum anbeissen gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (28. März 2008)

sicher sind nachtelfen zum anbeißen (aber nur die weiblichen) - ich muss es ja wissen, meine charas sind alle weiblich und 3 davon sind nachtelfen (der rest sind keine weil es die klasse bei denen nicht gab z.b. Pala, mage und WL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rest war die entscheidung echt einfach, da das einzige was noch an eine nachtelfe ran kommt auf alli seite eine draenei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX
ps: Jaina an die macht ^^


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (28. März 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> mfg LAX
> ps: Jaina an die macht ^^




wie heist euer fanclub? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also mehr votes für Tyrande aber mehr kommentare für Jaina?


----------



## Kahadan (28. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> wie heist euer fanclub?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit Tyrande ist es wie mit 9Live ... alle schauens - keiner bekennt sich dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (28. März 2008)

Kahadan schrieb:


> Mit Tyrande ist es wie mit 9Live ... alle schauens - keiner bekennt sich dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mhhh hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hehe was eine alte Warcraft 3 kollege gesagt hat
"Frauen sind bischen doof....
mit ihrem Körper können sie die männer nieder machen und noch befehlen wie ein unwürdiger Diener ihrer Füße ab zu lecken" XD
Ich glaube dan wär Tyrande, Jaina und Sylvanas an der Macht^^


----------



## Captain_Chaos (28. März 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde die prinzessin aus maraudon sehr sehr sexy xDD




/vote 4 Prinzessin Theradras!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß beiseite. Ich kann mich echt nicht entscheiden. Was die stärke anbelangt weiß ich es nicht. Habe noch nicht mit allen die Bekanntschaft gemacht. 

Vom Sexappeal her schwanke ich zwischen Sylvanas und Tyrande.


----------



## Kahadan (28. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> Ich glaube dan wär Tyrande, Jaina und Sylvanas an der Macht^^


Aber hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (28. März 2008)

also ich bin immer noch bei tyrande,aber auch etwas bei jaina.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (28. März 2008)

Sie ist voll Sexy
Jaina Proudmoore 	  [ 497 ]     [29.22%]
Sylvanas Windrunner 	[ 502 ]     [29.51%]

lol gestern war Jaina noch 2.
das ist ja voll spanned^^


----------



## Laxera (28. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> wie heist euer fanclub?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hab keinen fanclub, aber die idee ist gut (so wer macht mit? ^^)


mfg LAX


----------



## Untoast (28. März 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Na das doch mal ein vorpupatärer thread.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



öhm ja alles klar pupertär nicht schreiben können aber seinen angeblich doch so erwachsenen hochintelligenten senf dazu geben...das nenne ich niveaulos und erbärmlich vor allem weil man doch krampfhaft so wirken will!(niveau ist keine creme geschweige
denn ein duschgel denk da mal drüber nach)


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (28. März 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> hab keinen fanclub, aber die idee ist gut (so wer macht mit? ^^)
> mfg LAX



ich würde einen Fanclub gründen nur wieder name?
Fanclub für geile weiber xD

Nur ich hab eine gans gans BÖSE vergangenheit.......

Ich hab mit meinen Hordler Kollegen Jaina gekillt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und fast Tyrande down gemacht (glaube hatte nur noch 13% dann kammen zu viele allys auf uns zu) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und mt meinem ally kollegen sylvans angegriffen (also mit meinem ally char)(2% lol^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (28. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> ich würde einen Fanclub gründen nur wieder name?
> Fanclub für geile weiber xD
> 
> Nur ich hab eine gans gans BÖSE vergangenheit.......
> ...




pöser voodoo ^^ ich würde ja nix sagen wenn du den zwergentypen....ach wie heißt deren cheffe gleich wieder (kann gerade net gucken weil PC hin....hab 1GHZ laptop hier und der mag kein WOW -.-....naja neuer PC kommt nächste woche (dienstag wenn die sich an lieferzeit halten bei alternate)) oder so killen würdest, aber ne du must die weiber umlegen -.-

naja SFFC (Schöne-Frauen-Fan-Club) würde passen ^^

mfg LAX
ps: wo hast die bilder her (grase gerade google ab ab da wiederholen sich ständig die selber iwi)


----------



## Laxera (28. März 2008)

Kahadan schrieb:


> @laxera
> Antonidas war ihr Ausbilder..Admiral Proudmoore (auf den Normalen namen komm ich grad nicht ^^) ist Ihr Vater..aber sonst alles inhaltlich korrekt ;-)
> 
> EDIT: Und Sylvanas war keine Nacht- sondern eine Hochelfe^^




und nun ist sie untot....(aber gut erhalten^^) aber auf die trifft das selbe zu: ARROGANT (sieht man an kel in WC3, auch wenn er ab und zu doch richtig liegt, z.B. als der paladin ihm seine leute klaut und er sich beschwert wie er denn nun einen kampf bestreiten soll)

mfg LAX
ps: wie kommen alle drauf das syl so stark ist? (ich meine viele untote sind von der geisel frei gekommen, sonst gäbe es wohl unterstadt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit den verlassenen)
pps: OH MIST DOPPELPOST -.- (dachte es hätte schon wer geantwortet als ich von oben zitiert hab...)


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> bin für jaina proudmour bei beidem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


autsch!
praudmour=proodmore 
kirinthor=kirin`thor
antonidas&#8800;ihr vater, er ist ihr lehrer, ihr Vater ist admiral blackmoore 
ilidan mit 2*l*
/edith ich habe nur die die namen/geschichte verbessert
argh voodo wie kontest du nur jaina! angreifen


----------



## Mini Vaati (28. März 2008)

dragon1,vodoo hat jaina nicht angegriffen,nur gekillt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (28. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ist die huebscheste frau von Azeroth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrightNight (28. März 2008)

Ich find jaina sieht am besten aus.


----------



## Laxera (28. März 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> autsch!
> praudmour=proodmore
> kirinthor=kirin`thor
> antonidas&#8800;ihr vater, er ist ihr lehrer, ihr Vater ist admiral blackmoore
> ...



wer rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie sich in den A.... schieben -.- (also dahin wo die sonne nie hin scheinen wird)

flammers go to hell (it sure is flamming hot enough there for you, ain't it? and what happens to those complaining, well you may be able to find out)

ne im ernst, sind wir hier in ner deutschstunde? ist ja nicht so als das ich die fehler mit absicht schreibe (bis auf kirin'thor - zu faul den strich zu machen, da jeder weiß was ich meine, genau wie das mit antonidas, das hätte ich nachgucken müssen)...

ich mecker ja auch net rum wenn wer fehler schreibt (wenn ich das mal machen sollte schicke ich ne mail/pm falls es das hier im forum gibt), die sind mir sowas von wayne solange ich verstehe was der gegenüber sagen will

in diesem sinne der im moment sehr genervte LAX

ps: voodoo mich würde immer noch interesten wo du die bilder her has
pps: ich war schon in vielen foren unterwegs, sogar schon mal admin und moderator in einigen, aber so viel geflammed wie in WOW foren wurde da nie, warum ist das so, kann das mal wer erklären?
ppps: wow unter 12 jahren gehört verboten und wow für besserwisser, flammer auch -.-


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (29. März 2008)

Erstmal wegen Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und natürlich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bitte so was unter sich erklären ok?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Meine Geschichte ist jetzt egal...... (NEIN WAS HABE ICH GETAN!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

 SFFC (Schöne-Frauen-Fan-Club) hört sich eigendlich gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wegen den Bildern
ka mehr^^
musst auf Asiatischen seiten gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (29. März 2008)

Sweetpain schrieb:


> Manno, gibt es nicht so hübsche Männer irgendwo in WoW? :/





moi?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (29. März 2008)

Lass die Umfragen bitte aber wenn du so fragst Stärke Jaina da haste mal gegen die Gekämpft 4k aoe das ist heftig für die heiler selbst mit 70 epic gear sexy naja die Bilder zeigen alle bis auf Jaina und Vashj als eine Art Domina also lassen wa das mal aus


----------



## Doooni (29. März 2008)

Lol muss man ja tief gesunken sein wenn man diese "frauen" überhaupt in der hinsicht betrachtet -.-


----------



## Muradin2 (29. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> Erstmal wegen Deutsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hängst wirklich sehr gerne Bilder in deine Posts, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, aber dazu will ich jetzt nix weiter sagen^^ (Zumal mir die Bilder aus der Umfrage doch irgendwie gefallen =P )

@Topic

Ich finde, Vashj ist schon ne heftige Dame ^^ 
Auch wenn sie auf der Sexappeal-Skala (1-10) ehr ne 2 bekommen würde xD

Auf besagter Skala..mmh....ganz klar, die Miss Jaina bekommt ne 10 =P


----------



## LethalDoze (29. März 2008)

Ich finde das Bild gut wo Tyrande ihre "weiße Muschi" streichelt *hust*


----------



## Mr.Igi (29. März 2008)

Sylvanas 4 ever ich finde die so.. gei ähh cool.



Sylvie 4 ever


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2008)

das was mir wehtut ist die vera..... von wow chars, ansonsten habe ich nichts gegen rechtschribfehler.


----------



## NarYethz (29. März 2008)

finde die kaum-bekleidet masche is doch auch neutral gesehen im kampf nützlich^^ wenn n untoter mann vor ner halbnackten nachtelfe steht, dann wird der auch erstma zögern oda nich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG Learic^^


----------



## Qwalle (29. März 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wie immer hast Du die negative Antwort vergessen. Deine Umfargen sind somit stets voll fürn A****. Hör' bitte damit auf.




wie immer geheult wird ^^


----------



## Kamaji (29. März 2008)

Stark : Vashj
Sexy: Jaina Proudmoore

Ich will noch mehr Bilder !^^


----------



## Seacore (29. März 2008)

NarYethz schrieb:


> finde die kaum-bekleidet masche is doch auch neutral gesehen im kampf nützlich^^ wenn n untoter mann vor ner halbnackten nachtelfe steht, dann wird der auch erstma zögern oda nich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dem wirds egal sein, ob er sie tot oder lebendig nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

VASHJ!!!!!!111111einszweielfzwöfldrölfzig


----------



## Alogian (29. März 2008)

Lol na klar ist Vashj die heißeste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (29. März 2008)

o.O Vashj fanClub XD


----------



## talsimir (29. März 2008)

Lustiges Thema xD Auch wenn ich abgestimmt habe die Sexieste Frau auf der Welt ist und bleibt meine Süße Freundinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## FrightNight (29. März 2008)

Wayne??


----------



## Alendria (29. März 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> wenn interessiert es wer die schönste Frau im Spiel ist ? Ich zocke WoW doch nicht um mich an den NPCs aufzugeilen... das ist peinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö, an NPCs geil ich mich auch nicht auf, nur an meiner Draenei Magierin und meiner Menschen Priesterin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Neotrion (29. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ist ja magersüchtig, unter den Brüsten da sieht es echt eklig aus^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die hat ein Schloss im Tanga.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (29. März 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wo soll da ein schloss sein?

und zu Maiev...
magersüchtig aber IMBa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (30. März 2008)

Ich bin mal so frei und rechtfertige meine Votes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Stärke
Storytechnisch glaube ich, dass Tyrande die stärkste ist. Sie ist in jeden Fall stärker als Maiev, was man erfährt, wenn man WC3 durchgespielt hat.  Ich glaube sogar sie ist nicht viel schwächer als Malfurion.  Malfurion ist zB stärker als Antoniadas, welcher Jainas Lehrer war. Eine Schülerin von Antonidas, kann meiner Meinung nach auch nicht stärker sein als die große Tyrande. (Jaina hätte ich trotzdem in Rang2 eingeordnet)
So jez zu Sylvanas...sie ist, naja...eine Hochelfe, die zur Banshee gemacht worden ist, und nicht mehr. Sie hats sicher einiges drauf aber nicht soviel wie Fräulein Whisperwind. Dann wäre da noch Lady Wash. Hier werden meine Argumente dünn: Wash ist schwächer als ihr Meister Illidan. Malfurion und Illidan haben eine vergleichbare stärke. Da Tyrande höchstens eine Liga unter Malfurion sthet, schätze ich auch sie stärker als die Nagakönigin

2. Sexappeal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ohne worte....Sylvans  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (30. März 2008)

@.:Vodoo:.

so ganz in der Mitte des Tanga^^


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (30. März 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> @.:Vodoo:.
> 
> so ganz in der Mitte des Tanga^^


ich seh da nix...

ist vielleicht ein Keuschheitsgürtel wenn mal Hordies Darnasus Raiden nicht an Tyrande ran gehen XD ^^


----------



## Neotrion (30. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> ich seh da nix...
> 
> ist vielleicht ein Keuschheitsgürtel wenn mal Hordies Darnasus Raiden nicht an Tyrande ran gehen XD ^^



xD


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (30. März 2008)

Abstimmungen insgesamt: 3964

o.O fast 4000
vilt schafen wirs noch^^


----------



## Raminator (30. März 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde die prinzessin aus maraudon sehr sehr sexy xDD


jawoll das wollt ich hören^^


----------



## Sypher (30. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loktor (30. März 2008)

sind zwar nur pixel, aber ausgenommen davon würd ich sagen Jaina, stehe halt weder auf krallen-fußnägel, noch auf lila haut oder schuppen. =)


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (30. März 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nicht nur das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube weil Tyrande so Beliebt ist hab ich hier als Handy Wallpaper gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (30. März 2008)

noch ein bild von tyrande  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (30. März 2008)

chinsai schrieb:


> noch ein bild von tyrande
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auf seite 3 ist das Bild auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nr.2 (30. März 2008)

http://vladalucard.files.wordpress.com/200...andwarcraft.jpg 
is echt cooles bild


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (30. März 2008)

Nr.2 schrieb:


> http://vladalucard.files.wordpress.com/200...andwarcraft.jpg
> is echt cooles bild


das hab ich auch^^

das ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt kommt der Sylvanas FanClub XD


----------



## Katze (30. März 2008)

und btw die umfrage heisst die sexyste frau in AZEROTH, aber vashj is net in azeroth sondern in der scherbenwelt :/


----------



## Sypher (30. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> nicht nur das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm....das hab ich auch aber bei mir sieht das...etwas anders aus.... da hat sie keinen (kann man das so nennen ?) BH an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Hm....das hab ich auch aber bei mir sieht das...etwas anders aus.... da hat sie keinen (kann man das so nennen ?) BH an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, hab ich auch, auch das mit der Draenei welche den Orkkopf in der Hand hält gibts "unzensiert" und noch viele mehr...


----------



## PARAS.ID (30. März 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> @.:Vodoo:.
> 
> so ganz in der Mitte des Tanga^^




Irgendwann werdet ihr ne freundin haben udn die zeigt euch sicher was dort abgebildet ist ...ein schloss ist es nicht direkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (31. März 2008)

Naja....aber dennoch passt mein "Schlüssel" da ziemlich gut hinein, wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Naja....aber dennoch passt mein "Schlüssel" da ziemlich gut hinein, wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar, egal wie klein das Schloss - dein Schlüssel passt, wackelt und hat Luft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (31. März 2008)

Interessant wirds erst wenn der Schlüssel so groß ist, dass man da erstmal drücken und wackeln muss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spüre das Niveau sinken.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich auch, auch das mit der Draenei welche den Orkkopf in der Hand hält gibts "unzensiert" und noch viele mehr...



der lurock hat ganze nacht gesucht *g*

die seiten dürfen eh ned gepostet werden weil sonst ein admin rummekkert ..


----------



## ragosh (31. März 2008)

Wär wirklich mal interessant wo ihr die bilder her habt! hatte schon ewig keine neuen wallpaper mehr aber dank euch hab ich wieder ne weile n paar.
wenn euch die admins stören dann schickt sie doch per PN


----------



## realten (31. März 2008)

Ich vote für die Obsthändlerin in Schratt.


----------



## böseee (31. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> das ist besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mal nachdenken wenn sie kleingeld braucht und jedesmal 1 cent stücke rausholen muss weil sie sich ein brötchen kaufen wil^^


----------



## Mexico (31. März 2008)

Monolith schrieb:


> Manche Pixelgesichter in WoW sind schon verdammt sexy, jo!
> 
> Gehts noch? Um solch eine Umfrage zu erstellen braucht es schon ein wenig Realitätsverlust..



Ja und ich hab noch ne Nachtelfin zum aufblasen und spielen...

omfg Realitätsverlust XXL xD


----------



## 2boon4you (31. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sylvanas find ich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (31. März 2008)

2boon4you schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und Tyrande rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iterromanum (31. März 2008)

McMo007 schrieb:


> Hat das nen grund warum 3/5 mit gespreizten beinen dastehn/sitzen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hat sicher nen guten Grund, der Thread-eröffner will die Wähler beeinflussen *gg*
Bitte entweder ALLE halbnackt räkelnd, oder KEINE (lieber alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dreaks (31. März 2008)

vote 4 Tyrande !!!

also sie sieht einfach hamma aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und in den wow büchern hat ma ja auch gesehen, dass sie voll viel drauf hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uaaargh (31. März 2008)

rofl


----------



## Jdogg (31. März 2008)

ach lady vashj ist ja wohl die geilste, was gibt es besseres als 4 arme

*ironie off*


----------



## Arahtor (31. März 2008)

naja ich enthalte mich der stimme


----------



## S.E.Lain (31. März 2008)

so hier auch mal was für leute dabei die keine zeichnungen mögen xD
aber auch für welche die es mögen ^^

weiß zwar net wen das dastellen soll aber naja



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flo-w (1. April 2008)

Ich finde das einfach mal zu geil^^
Ihr guckt euch die WoW-Bücher an...hallo...die sind wohl son bisschen NACH dem Game entstanden...
Wenn ihr euch den Uhrsprung ansehen wollt, dann zockt einfach WC3-TFT...
Wenn ihr da die Kampanien durchhabt, dann wisst ihr mehr über die Geschichte von Warcraft, als in irgendeinem Buch steht.
Denn, wems noch nicht ausgefallen ist, ist WoW Die "World of WARCAFT".
Halt diesmal nur in MMO anstat in Echtzeit-Strategie...
und in WC3 sieht Jaina halt am besten aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2008)

tyrande 2x noja bild am besten^^

mfg


----------



## Frigobert (1. April 2008)

Irgendwie kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, daß es bei einigen Usern hier am Rechner genau so zugeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. April 2008)

Jaina ist die geilste!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine Meinung. Ihr wolltet sie hören. Selbst Schuld. ^^


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (1. April 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, daß es bei einigen Usern hier am Rechner genau so zugeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



no Comment



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
rofl³ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (1. April 2008)

Wo haste dnen die Bilder her? als Sylvanas und vor allem Tyrande sehen schon fast bissle nuttig aus von der Pose her -.-


----------



## Darthvadder (1. April 2008)

Die sexyst Women of WoW ist eindeutig Jaina, naja die anderen sind auch nicht übel...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die stärksten ist eindeutig Sylvanas, den nicht viele trauen sich gegen ihren eigenen Heeren (Arthas) einfach so zu erheben und dann noch 3 mächtige Dämonenlorde zu töten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG

PS: WC3 muss gespielt sein, die Story ist einfach göttlich und die Battles rocken übelst.


----------



## Yunita (1. April 2008)

Vote for Sylvana ! (weil sie mich auch an Silvalla ein bekanntes mädchen aber auch nur vom namen ! erinernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

nein die ist sexy und cool !

aber mal unter uns Oo die bilder sind ja emm..


sehr Oo ....das sieht die kirche nciht so gern welche  gedanken solche posen auslösen bei dem mänlichen geschlect.....

darum ist eigentlich Jaina schon wieder die cooolste sie war anständig und sieht da normal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (1. April 2008)

Yunita schrieb:


> Vote for Sylvana ! (weil sie mich auch an Silvalla ein bekanntes mädchen aber auch nur vom namen ! erinernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe soll ich ein Bild posten wo das nicht so ist?

wenn willst dan nehmen?^^


----------



## Yunita (1. April 2008)

Dan nehme ich  meine Yunita...

obwohl am Sanstag gehe ich auf ein Gildentreffen....
dan tauchen auch noch unsöriöse bilder auf...

..hmm eine zwickmühle......

..ich nehme dan einfach die eine da in Sturmwind die neben dem König steht und immer sooooooooo gute Laune hat..

von ihr treumt jeder.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. April 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, daß es bei einigen Usern hier am Rechner genau so zugeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bwaahaahahaha! Pwned!


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (3. April 2008)

Abstimmungen insgesamt: 4628

ich frage mich echt welche noch nicht mit gestimmt haben^^

wär Cool wen es noch auf 5000 kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (3. April 2008)

ich z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (3. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> ich z.B.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auser du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wurden aber grad schon mehr


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2008)

jaina immernoch 2te...


----------



## Chrissian (4. April 2008)

Gehts hier ausschliesslich um "sexy"?

Also die interessanteste,coolste Frau ist für mich Tyrande.

Sie hat jetzt viel mitmachen müssen und schafft es ohne Malfurion ihr Volk allein zu regieren.Zudem ist sie sehr geheimnisvoll,was ich mag (ist aber ja normal bei den Nachtelfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und sehr mächtig.

Interessanter finde ich eigentlich die Naga,also Vashj,ich mein,ihr Anblicjk ist echt ehrfürchtig und sie sehen super aus fidne ich.Die naga uinteressieren mich sowieso sehr und Vashj ist cool,weil ich so die Bösen Frauen mag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die 4 Arme,diese Schlangenkörper einfach geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Voll mächtig: Tyrande (und voll sexy^^)

Voll sexy: Vashj


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (5. April 2008)

McFly215 schrieb:


> Lady Vashj -> Vier(!) Arme



hehe schau mal genau das Bild an
hier hast noch mal ein Tipp



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie hat sogar 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hehe noch mehr fummelei^^


----------



## Sypher (6. April 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> hehe schau mal genau das Bild an
> hier hast noch mal ein Tipp
> 
> 
> ...



Muhaha ! Leute hebt die Füße, das Niveau steigt! 

Nein im ernst...interessante Bilder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> Muhaha ! Leute hebt die Füße, das Niveau steigt!


Made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuvata (6. April 2008)

nettes Thema^^
scheint auch sehr beliebt zu sein xDDDD
warum wohl ?^^naja macht mal weiter und postet noch mehr Bilder^^ 

Mfg Illu


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (6. April 2008)

Illuvata schrieb:


> nettes Thema^^
> scheint auch sehr beliebt zu sein xDDDD
> warum wohl ?^^naja macht mal weiter und postet noch mehr Bilder^^
> 
> Mfg Illu


wegen Bilder 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=36069&st=0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (6. April 2008)

Also ich finde tyrande is die stärkste weil wen man die wc3 helden vergleicht ist sie einfach sau stark
am sexiesten ist meiner meinung anch maiev die ist voll cool!
tyrande zwar auch aber tyrande ist ja auch deutlich älter als maiev und auch wenn man es ihr nicht ansieht holt sie langsam das alter ein^^

aber wäre Daisy dabei gewesen wäre daisy am sexiesten xDD


Assul schrieb:


> Süß ^^
> Aber ganz klar ist Daisy die Sexyste von allen
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kacie (6. April 2008)

wo haste denn die bilder her?

... und die beste is eh Haris Pilton.


----------



## alexaner666 (6. April 2008)

sylvanas ist sicher nicht die stärkste.weder der held aus wc3 noch wegen der story.
Mein häckchen bei der 2ten umfrage wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht machen da bei ich keinen der personen als sexy bezeichnen kann.Jetzt hab hab ich mal lady vashj gepusht^^


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (6. April 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> sylvanas ist sicher nicht die stärkste.weder der held aus wc3 noch wegen der story.
> Mein häckchen bei der 2ten umfrage wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht machen da bei ich keinen der personen als sexy bezeichnen kann.Jetzt hab hab ich mal lady vashj gepusht^^


dan kannst kein Wc3 spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexaner666 (6. April 2008)

o doch.sogar sehr gut.
der dr ist in nur in kleineren maps mit kleinen creepsets als first hero zu gebrauchen.in größeren maps wird gerne als n811 damit rumgelamt(stille) um kämpfen auszuweichen.es gibt viel bessere tavernenhelden und jetzt komme ich zu meinem statement:
DU kannst kein wc3 spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razaros (6. April 2008)

wenn man wc3 gespielt hat müsste man eig. wissen das tyrande die stärkste von denen is


----------



## Galadith (6. April 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> der dr ist in nur in kleineren maps mit kleinen creepsets als first hero zu gebrauchen.in größeren maps wird gerne als n811 damit rumgelamt(stille) um kämpfen auszuweichen.es gibt viel bessere tavernenhelden und




was??? xD

@ TE:

Du solltest bei deinen Umfragen drauf achten, dass es auch was negatives gibt und eine Antwort die folgendem ähnelt:

Weiß nich. Zeig mir das Ergebnis


MfG

Gala


----------



## hufranz2007 (6. April 2008)

wayne


vielleicht für prepubertäre jungs interessant, die daurch feuchte träume haben


----------



## bartman223 (25. April 2008)

Also ich denke die schönste is die Wisperwind (hehe der name is witzich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
und die stärkste Lady Vashy
Super Umfrage .:Vodoo.:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (25. April 2008)

Also ich denke die schönste is die Wisperwind (hehe der name is witzich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
und die stärkste Lady Vashy
Super Umfrage .:Vodoo.:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (25. April 2008)

ehm warum steht das da doppelt??sry


----------



## Vérwanord (5. Mai 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> ehm warum steht das da doppelt??sry


 

Huntrrr mimimi gieef epiXXXX posts!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (5. Mai 2008)

also wenn ich pornos haben will log ich mich in wow ein ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (5. Mai 2008)

vote for A.J. Cook als Jaina im Warcraft Movie


----------



## fabdiem (5. Mai 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> vote for A.J. Cook als Jaina im Warcraft Movie


 na da bin ich tendenziell dagegen


----------



## Rasgaar (5. Mai 2008)

das ist mir tendenziell eher wurscht


----------



## Terrorwaver (5. Mai 2008)

rofl ganz klar:
  Haris Pilton 
<Prominente>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und an sonsten find ich Vashj recht cool


----------



## Mini Vaati (5. Mai 2008)

cool jaina und tyrande sind vor silvana,endlich,ich hoffe,es bleibt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsterwarri (5. Mai 2008)

Ich würde sagen das Bild hätte bei Maiev gepunktet


----------



## apu. (5. Mai 2008)

taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> Wieviele Umfragen willst du eigentlich noch starten?



Ich glaub da will wer Threads haben, bei denen besonders viele Leute geantwortet haben, und er dann denken kann er wäre was.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2008)

5k grenze gebrochen. (:


----------



## Rhokan (5. Mai 2008)

> der dr ist in nur in kleineren maps mit kleinen creepsets als first hero zu gebrauchen.in größeren maps wird gerne als n811 damit rumgelamt(stille) um kämpfen auszuweichen.es gibt viel bessere tavernenhelden und jetzt komme ich zu meinem statement:



undead hero nuke ftw , ud mit 3 heroes is gg

@ Topic: hab beides mal tyrande


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (5. Mai 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 5k grenze gebrochen. (:



cool echt nice das es so weit gekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. Mai 2008)

das das mit sylvana noch sone wengung nimmt und auf platz 3 kommt,hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## HostileRecords (15. Mai 2008)

Also die geilste is find ich Jaina!
Aber soweit ich weiß is Jaina auch die stärkste von denen o0
Denn sie is eigentlich doch der Hauptboss der allianz.. genau wie thrall von der Horde.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (15. Mai 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> das das mit sylvana noch sone wengung nimmt und auf platz 3 kommt,hätte ich nicht gedacht



dachte auch nicht das Maiev für vielen die schwächste sei (vor her war tyrande^^)


----------



## Mini Vaati (16. Mai 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> dachte auch nicht das Maiev für vielen die schwächste sei (vor her war tyrande^^)


naja,eigentlich ist maiv mit sylvana die stärkste(meine meinung)


----------



## Mini Vaati (16. Mai 2008)

HostileRecords schrieb:


> Also die geilste is find ich Jaina!
> Aber soweit ich weiß is Jaina auch die stärkste von denen o0
> Denn sie is eigentlich doch der Hauptboss der allianz.. genau wie thrall von der Horde.


und tyrande ist von den nachtelfen die anführerin und sylvana der untoten


----------



## böseee (16. Mai 2008)

HostileRecords schrieb:


> Also die geilste is find ich Jaina!
> Aber soweit ich weiß is Jaina auch die stärkste von denen o0
> Denn sie is eigentlich doch der Hauptboss der allianz.. genau wie thrall von der Horde.


nich  jaina der hauptboss der allianz steht in sw anduin wrryn ftw^^ ne eigentlich bolvar drachenwill mit seinem ony add^^


----------



## Borberat (16. Mai 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde die prinzessin aus maraudon sehr sehr sexy xDD




Bah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Das furzende Moppelchen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (16. Mai 2008)

Sylvanas FTW!


----------



## Hasolek (16. Mai 2008)

Gibt es keine Sexy Blutelfin ?


----------



## Hadec (16. Mai 2008)

> Tyrande Wisperwind entdeckte vor kurzem Malfurions Leblosen Körper. Irgendwie war Malfurions Traumgestalt von seinem Körper getrennt worden und deshalb macht sie sich große sorgen. Als Herrscherin der Nachtelfen verbringt Tyrande ihre meiste Zeit in Darnassus.
> IPB Bild



Sexiest Women!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mvg Hadec  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hadec (16. Mai 2008)

> Jaina Proudmoore ist eine der Mächtigsten Magiern in Azeroth und ist jetzt herscherin über Theramore
> Sie hat ihren eigenen Vater verarten, weil er die Orcs vernichten wollte aber ihr freundschaft packt mit Thrall war ihr wichtiger.



Aber bei den Menschen sie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MvG Hadec  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (16. Mai 2008)

Hasolek schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Sexy Blutelfin ?


ich finde,blutelfen sind kleine models,die nur auf ihre figur achten...,nachtelfen  haben so einen kalten,aber schönen  stil(wer ne andere meinung hat,bitte antworten)


----------



## ReWahn (24. Mai 2008)

Stärke: Vashj = Sylvanas > Maiev > Jaina > Tyrande

Aussehen: Tyrande > Sylvanas >Jaina > Vashj (hat einfach Style mit den Schlangenhaaren, den 4 Armen und den bösen roten Augen^^) > Maiev


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (3. September 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Stärke: Vashj = Sylvanas > Maiev > Jaina > Tyrande
> 
> Aussehen: Tyrande > Sylvanas >Jaina > Vashj (hat einfach Style mit den Schlangenhaaren, den 4 Armen und den bösen roten Augen^^) > Maiev



Vashj hat 6 Arme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (3. September 2008)

Omfg >.< Is dir langweilig oder warum startest du die ganze Zeit umfragen?^^


----------



## Gocu (3. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Omfg >.< Is dir langweilig oder warum startest du die ganze Zeit umfragen?^^



das Thema ist schon paar Monate her...


----------



## Lisutari (3. September 2008)

Habe mir bei der zweiten Frage ein bisschen schwer getan^^
Hab dann aber Tyrande Wisperwind  genommen weil mir irgendwie gefällt was die an hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

"Sie ist Voll Sexy" Maiev? wtf?^^


----------



## Melih (3. September 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> Vashj hat 6 Arme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du nekromant!!!

lass die leichen ruhen!!!


----------



## BlizzLord (3. September 2008)

Tyrande eindeutig grund?

Betrüge mal Maiev dann haste ne Tausen Jahre lange verfolgungs jagd am arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerOffTank (3. September 2008)

Ganz klar
Frau Proudmoore ;D

Nicht nur durch ihre bekannte rolle in WC3 an seite von Arthas sondern auch Namensgeberin von meinem Geliebtem Server xD


----------



## David (3. September 2008)

Lady Vashj, die ist immer feucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (3. September 2008)

Ganz klar, Jaina sieht verdammt gut aus. ;-) Von der Stärke her würde ich Windrunner sagen, einfach op. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. September 2008)

coolse frau: ka.....die coolste sau ist stopfwanst


----------



## Nihtilim (3. September 2008)

Windrunner sieht stark aus und Jaina heißer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (3. September 2008)

Ich finde die Zweite am Besten.


----------



## Arkoras (3. September 2008)

Lady Vashj > Jaina Proudmoore > Lady Sylvanas Windrunner > Tyrande Wisperwind >Maiev Shadowsong

Aussehn würd ich mal sagen Sylvanas und ...als Hordler geb ichs nur ungerne zu (obwohl Thrall findet sie ja auch gut xD) Jaina.


----------



## Kellyleinchen (3. September 2008)

Sollte mal ne Umfrage geben wer der Sexyste Mann in Wow ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will Gleichberechtigung

Aber am coolsten ist Sylvanas.

Mfg Kelly


----------



## Lisutari (3. September 2008)

Kellyleinchen schrieb:


> Sollte mal ne Umfrage geben wer der Sexyste Mann in Wow ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Illidan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. September 2008)

Ihr Nekromanten


----------



## David (3. September 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Zweite am Besten.


Ja, die ist echt mächtig shakadelic Baby, yeah!


----------



## Kellyleinchen (3. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Illidan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der sieht aber komisch aus und hat so Hörnchen auf dem Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (3. September 2008)

Kellyleinchen schrieb:


> Der sieht aber komisch aus und hat so Hörnchen auf dem Kopf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mein ja nur, ein Mann mit zweit so großen Schwerten übt einen gewissen Reiz aus *g


----------



## Kellyleinchen (3. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich mein ja nur, ein Mann mit zweit so großen Schwerten übt einen gewissen Reiz aus *g



Ich finde es gibt viel hübschere Schwerter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ihr Nekromanten


meinst net nekrophilen `?


----------



## youngceaser (3. September 2008)

taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> Wieviele Umfragen willst du eigentlich noch starten?


der si heut gut drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2008)

öhm.. jetzt wo die Banshee von Blizzard überarbeitet wird....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kriegt man da bei "Sie ist voll Sexy" nochmal die Möglichkeit neu abzustimmen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (3. September 2008)

Kellyleinchen schrieb:


> Ich finde es gibt viel hübschere Schwerter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso dan nicht Arthas mit seinem Frostmoure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BlizzLord schrieb:


> Betrüge mal Maiev dann haste ne Tausen Jahre lange verfolgungs jagd am arsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ohhha dan würde ich lieber selbstmord machen xD


----------



## Healguard (3. September 2008)

Die Stärkste ist meiner Meinung Vashj und die heißeste ist Jaina  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (3. September 2008)

Na los .:Voodoo:. start entlich die Umfrage mit den Männern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (3. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Na los .:Voodoo:. start entlich die Umfrage mit den Männern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soll ich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (3. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Soll ich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wiso nicht^^ Mich würds freuen xD


----------



## Nordur (3. September 2008)

also mich beunruhigt die tatsache das mehr für vash als maiev bei sexy stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (3. September 2008)

Lisa ist die tollste Frau ;(


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (3. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Na los .:Voodoo:. start entlich die Umfrage mit den Männern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja toll sind tausende xD


----------



## Lisutari (3. September 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> ja toll sind tausende xD


dann nimm nur die bekantesten, must ja nicht jeden Grunzer von Orgrimmar aufzählen *g ^^


----------



## ShadowXanTos (4. September 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> ja toll sind tausende xD






Lisutari schrieb:


> dann nimm nur die bekantesten, must ja nicht jeden Grunzer von Orgrimmar aufzählen *g ^^



wieso nicht? gleichberechtigung für alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (4. September 2008)

Aber hallo! Die Coolste Frau in Azeroth bin natürlich ich!!!


>> Nene, mal im Ernst, die kleine in UC find ich 1. Scharf, 2. brabbelt sie immer so böööses Zeug vor sich her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobhammer (4. September 2008)

wenn ich mir die bilder am anfang anseh..dan wird alles klar warum kleine kidis wow spielen...(ich sag nur wixvorlagen)...lol ...MANN!!! LANGSAM KOTZT MICH DAS SPIEL AN....schiß geldgeile arschfotzen von blizz!!!!!...jetzt kannst dir auch die scheiße auf´s handy laden..OMFG!!!!


P.S. das spiel ist auch nicht mehr,  was es mal war...ich freu mich schon auf die verwarnung oder bann von blasc....^^


----------



## Ti_Zero (4. September 2008)

noobhammer schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die bilder am anfang anseh..dan wird alles klar warum kleine kidis wow spielen...(ich sag nur wixvorlagen)...lol ...MANN!!! LANGSAM KOTZT MICH DAS SPIEL AN....schiß geldgeile arschfotzen von blizz!!!!!...jetzt kannst dir auch die scheiße auf´s handy laden..OMFG!!!!
> 
> 
> P.S. das spiel ist auch nicht mehr,  was es mal war...ich freu mich schon auf die verwarnung oder bann von blasc....^^


Dein Ernst? Macht doch nichts, ist doch noch estetisch ^^ Wixxvorlage ist in meinen Augen was anderes...aber jetzt wo du's sagst...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUrTj7qySF0&feature=iv


----------



## noobhammer (4. September 2008)

ROFL!!!!! sag ich doch ...LOo0o0o0o0o0L.....da tanzt doch ne elfe auf den bildschirm..oder ...ROFL ich kann nich mehr LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotgoblin (4. September 2008)

die stärkste: maiev shadowsong
die sexyste ( is das überhaupt ein wort? oO): tyrande


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Selbst wenn es als wixxvorlage benutzt wid (was ich eher nicht glaube o0) so schlimm wäre das ja nicht.....ich mein man kann ja keinen jungen bis er 18 jahre ist nicht verbieten das er eine halbnackte frau sieht (einmal strand gehen wenn es somemr ist und man sieht ein haufenweiße halbnackte frauen) weil es ja alles als wixxvorlage benutzt werden kann <.<



und im internet....

wenn man noch pornos sucht findet man da nach 1minute eh hunderte porno seiten wo man umsomst pornos anschauen kann und wo nix verdeckt ist o0


solange man keine nippel oder das was im schritt ist nicht sieht ist es doch noch ok ....


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. September 2008)

Sylvanas Windrunner in der wc3 ud version, nicht die wow bansheeversion

auch wenns komisch is, da arthas sie zur banshee (geist ) macht und auf einmal steuert man sie wieder als ud hunter und in uc steht sie nun wieder als banshee


----------



## Perkone (4. September 2008)

Wenn du die Bilder nich von DeviantArt geklaut hättest, würd ich sie gut finden. Kenn ich aber leider schon @Te....


----------



## böseee (4. September 2008)

noobhammer schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die bilder am anfang anseh..dan wird alles klar warum kleine kidis wow spielen...(ich sag nur wixvorlagen)...lol ...MANN!!! LANGSAM KOTZT MICH DAS SPIEL AN....schiß geldgeile arschfotzen von blizz!!!!!...jetzt kannst dir auch die scheiße auf´s handy laden..OMFG!!!!
> 
> 
> P.S. das spiel ist auch nicht mehr,  was es mal war...ich freu mich schon auf die verwarnung oder bann von blasc....^^


1tens. muss man dann ziemlich doof sein ich sag nur http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4pn4kZyqVRU 2tens kostet die scheiße aufm handy was 3tens glaub ich persönlich dass du ein Kiddy bist 4tens /reported es halten sich hier sicher kinder unter 12 auf weil wow ab 12 ist.


----------



## Lisutari (4. September 2008)

Perkone schrieb:


> Wenn du die Bilder nich von DeviantArt geklaut hättest, würd ich sie gut finden. Kenn ich aber leider schon @Te....


Wiso denn geklaut? Es ist ein SAMMELthread, er hat an keiner einzigen Stelle gesagt das er sie selbst gemacht hat, und ich finds super das .:Vodoo:. den Thread aufgemacht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (4. September 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> mhhh joa hab noch mehr aber waren halt die besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da geb ich mal recht, das sind wirklich Lustbilder, könntest sie ja gleich nakt reinstellen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich schau mir lieber rl frauen als solche Zeichnungen an.. sry ^^ aber get rl xD (Für die die total auf solche bildchen abfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (4. September 2008)

Noohhammer verwarnt + Tägige Schreibsperre zum Drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Faimith (4. September 2008)

Gnadelwarz schrieb:


> Noohhammer verwarnt + Tägige Schreibsperre zum Drüber nachdenken.



Jetzt wirds ernst...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber er heisst Noobhammer ^^ nicht Noohhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja  @ Noobhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stell doch mal ne pause ein was zocken betrifft ^^ schalte deinen Computer aus und geh nach draussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Dann hast du viel weniger Stress ^^

MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (4. September 2008)

Man ist es verboten Wallapaper zu sammeln?-.-
Ich fands cool das dieser thread einer der comunty watch war aber darus kamm es so hervor das hier viele vom Kloster kommen
vilt ist mein Leben zu "pervers" gestalltet und somit "solche dinge" normal finde
Auf der Arbeit sind tausende Kalender, Bild Zeitung auf dem Tisch und noch so sachen
da fallen mir die Bilder auf Seite 1 garnicht auf das die "Pervers" sind
Ich wollte nur mal den Thread mal besser gestallten durch Bilder nur hier sind woll welche dagegen-.-

Doch ich zeih einfach mein Ding durch und wollte einfach mal wissen wie die Leute so denken über wow und habe mal deswegen diese umfrage erstellt


----------



## Morpheus44 (10. September 2008)

kann ich nur unterstützen, wer ein problem mit dem thread hat soll sich einfach wegtrollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nebenbei... ich find den thread cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und habe als stärkste sylvanas und als gei... öhm schönste tyrande


----------



## Hojo (10. September 2008)

Mir feht da eindeutig Sally Whitemane ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stärkste:
Maiev Shadowsong

Sexyeste:
Sylvanas Windrunner


----------



## BlackMai (9. November 2008)

Also ich find Sylvana am stärksen und maiev am sexiesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sich hier darüber beschwert dass die bilder nicht jugendfrei wären ... den möchte ich mal auf einige SpieleCover diverser PC-Games hinweisen auf denen schon oben rum nackte frauen zu sehen sind. Die Bilder sind weder pervers, obszön noch jugendgefährdent ... sowas nennt man KUNST. Soweit ich mich nicht irre sind sogar einige der Bilder aus dem Artbook von WoW? Oo meine schon einige davon gesehen zu haben.

Immerhin kann jeder minderjährige sich ja wohl poster kaufen auf denen so halbnackte weiber abgebildet sind. Das ist und bleibt keine Pornografie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man sieht weder Schambereich noch Nippel oder eine Sexuelle Handlung. Ihr habt mal probleme Oo. Könntet euch ja gleich mal beschweren warum in WoW die Charactere nur unterwäsche anhaben wenn sie ausgezogen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*kopfschüttel* mann mann mann .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Toller Thread übrigens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die bilder hast gut rausgesucht sind sehr schön auch wenn sie vllt "geklaut" sind aber da hilft einfach mal "Quelle" dazuzuschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *thumbsup*


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

BlackMai schrieb:


> Also ich find Sylvana am stärksen und maiev am sexiesten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


uraltthreadausgraber!


----------



## Argenar (9. August 2009)

Ich finde da Fehlt eindeutig Alextraza, Die Lebensbinderinn (Die Im wyrmruhtempel steht)

Die ist sexy und mächtig^^


----------



## Darkbartleby (9. August 2009)

Argenar schrieb:


> Ich finde da Fehlt eindeutig Alextraza, Die Lebensbinderinn (Die Im wyrmruhtempel steht)
> 
> Die ist sexy und mächtig^^



damals gab es sie noch nicht, zumindest nicht ihn wow.


----------



## lovechia (9. August 2009)

vashj ist ne b*itch, meine königin Azshara ist die sexieste! (ok nach mir)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJ Murraat (9. August 2009)

lovechia schrieb:


> vashj ist ne b*itch, meine königin Azshara ist die sexieste! (ok nach mir)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vashj  ist ja auch nur die Kammerzofe eurer Hoheit^^


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2009)

Wenn es erlaubt ist, stell ich jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von denen rein, die nicht ganz so die öhm.... Weiblichkeit der Figuren hervorhebt.
Sylvannas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaina



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tyrande




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maiev



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vashj



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde Sylvannas am stärksten. Aber die anderen sind auch gut...naja, bis auf Maiev, die hasse ich.

Sag mal ist das ein Zufall oder hast du die Bilder mit Absicht gewählt? Ich hab Googel benutzt und nunja... arg viel weniger Angezogen gibts kaum^^

Auserdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass es im www kaum richtig angezogene Elfen gibt. Also ich finde die Umfrage gut.


----------



## Noxiel (9. August 2009)

Offtopic _mal wieder_ entfernt.


----------



## neo1986 (9. August 2009)

Was ichfinde frauen in spielen nicht sexy ist offtopic?


----------



## dragon1 (9. August 2009)

jap, danach hat dich naemlich keine sau gefragt.


----------



## Synus (9. August 2009)

Seit dem Modellchange und der Quest in Belagerung von Unterstadt, ganz klar Sylvanas. Sie sieht böse aus und ist riesig xD Stimme is auch nice^^

Und für die, die denken, dass man Frauen aus Computerspielen oder gezeichnete Bilder nicht attraktiv finden darf und krank ist... 
1. Wenn du ne hübsche Frau auf nem Foto siehst, sagst du dann auch: Das ist doch krank sowas anzuschaun ist ja nur ein Farbhaufen oder so.
2. Wenn du Frauen in einem Computerspiel als solche erkennst, haben sie Merkmale, wie im echten Leben auch wenn sie vielleicht längere Ohren oder Hufe haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (9. August 2009)

Zu der Umfrage: 

Sylvanas ist die stärkste Frau, denn sie führt die Verlassenen und kämpft an vorderster Front gegen Arthas Legionen.

Tyrande Flüsterwind ist die sexiest Frau, versteht sich von selbst.


Im Übrigen: Wo hast du solche absurden Bilder her???


----------

